# I'm sick and tired of Seth Rollins



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

XLNC04 said:


> His promos suck, his delivery sucks, even his wannabe heel laugh is annoying as fuck. He's truly one of the worst coward heel champs I've ever seen.


what you said is objectively wrong


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Woah! You're telling me that a heel wrestler that's supposed to piss you off... is pissing you off? Incredible.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

His laugh is supposed to annoy u. Duh


And lol @ him not being able to cut gd promos / deliver them well. 

Rollins > yr favourite guy


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

U mad brah?

:rollins


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

His laugh is supposed to be annoying.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


>


Best response ever :ha


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

OMG a weasel heel champion is getting under your skin and making you dislike him? That must be the opposite of what he wanted to do.

You being mad at him for being a coward means he's playing his character right. Personally, I like his promos (when he doesn't talk about putting his legs between his legs) and just to point out, Seth Rollins is a former NXT talent so your "bring up NXT talent" point is kind of ironic.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Rollins and his laugh, I do however, think they should have his character evolve somewhat, now that he is champ. Have him be able to hold his own, at least against some of the roster.

At the moment he doesn't have the aura or feel of the #1 Champion.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

OP is selling Seths heel act like a pro.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol I would like for them to get J & J away from him. Those two as his security just looks absolutely stupid. Hell let big show play that role.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

You mean NXT Talent many of whom cannot cut a promo either, they are below Rollins, oh by the way Seth Rollins is NXT talent in fact the first EVER Nxt champion. Also he is just as good in the ring as some of those guys, probably even better.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Still real to you brah?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

AmbroseWyatt said:


> I've been sick of him since the first moment he opened his mouth during The Shield's first interview with Michael Cole. "Daww, now that is the question" is all it took for me to hate him for eternity. And now this geek is considered one of the best promos in the company :no:
> 
> Standards... what ever happened to them?


Most people in the company suck at promos, Aka Regins is a great example, THEY ARE TERRIBLE, I MEAN FUCKING TERRIBLE. Great wrestlers sucky promo skills. Fact is that is what happened, instead of stealing away good tna wrestlers with promo skills, AKA Strom and Roode, they would rather have talent that they can claim they gave their first national exposure in the states. e


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A heel is pissing you off? sounds like Seth is doing his job right.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Kennedyowns said:


>


Pretty much.

Rollins reminds me of a young Triple H, Orton AND Shawn Michaels. Now that's really saying something.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

that's the idea op. mission accomplished


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Kennedyowns said:


>


this had me in tears. hands down the best response on a forum ever.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

XLNC04 said:


> he's been nothing more than a coward pussy heel


That's the point.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree about his character and J&J, but he's a good performer. It's getting tough for me to find enjoyment in him though, all he's been doing is sitting around baiting the fans and frankly playing his character perfectly.
Yes, I know he's supposed to piss people off, but I wish Rollins would turn face already so we could see some more of those flashy high flying moves of his.
Also so that the "you sold out" chant would stop. Such a wimpy meaningless chant.


----------



## Lightning Bolt (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe Seth should be booked like BROCK LESNAR! A NOT COWARDLY MONSTER HEEL? :evil


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, he acts how he does because they want you to WANT to see him finally get his ass kicked.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

BEST VIDEO ON THE INTERNET BAR NONE


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Except for Brock Lesnar, Mark Henry(2011) and the first two and a half months of Kane's 2010 world heavyweight championship reign, heels champions are always this way. Orton, Miz, Edge, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Rollins... they're always chickenshit coward heels thinking they are the best despite being unable to win matches on their own. It's just the archetype of villain WWE loves.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Seth Rollins is the best/most entertaining champ since Punk in 2013.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

You know nothing, XLNC04.

Rollins is the best thing in WWE today- besides Brock and Sami Zayn. Best on the full time main roster by a good distance.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

same people in here that are already tired from Rollins were the same that were tired by Punk doing the exact same role to a tee

guess both are pretty good in that regard


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK 3:16 said:


> A heel is pissing you off? sounds like Seth is doing his job right.


Oh, God, THIS shit again. How many times does it have to be explained that some people just don't like certain TALENT? I can't stand Seth either, but since he's a heel, he's doing his job right. Ironically, you'll never hear anybody admit that he's doing his job wrong when I hate him as a babyface, then it's my fault.

I just don't watch his segments. Absolutely NO idea what he did tonight, not a clue, because I don't care, because he's insufferably boring. That's not the kind of heat they want, they want the kind that keeps people watching.



FalseKing said:


> same people in here that are already tired from Rollins were the same that were tired by Punk doing the exact same role to a tee
> 
> guess both are pretty good in that regard


Not in the slightest. I would've been happy with Punk still being champion right now off of that 434 day run. He's a completely, completely different level than Rollins.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not in the slightest. I would've been happy with Punk still being champion right now off of that 434 day run. He's a completely, completely different level than Rollins.


Yeah, Punk was a notch above but I was talking about them doing their heel work well to piss people off with their sliminess


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

First of all, did my eyes decieve me? 2Slick is here. I seen you liking that comment on the first page, where are you mate? @2Slick :mark:

This thread is hilarious. I don't think I've seen a heel in recent years not being booked the way Rollins is. I'm a big fan of Seth Rollins, he's been fucking mint since his heel turn, and that's something I wouldn't have expected really. I enjoy his promos, his in ring ability is solid and for me has presence. Watching him in the ring with Lesnar and Cena, to me he belonged there. I haven't felt this way about a talent since CM Punk left really - well a heel anyway. I'm a Daniel Bryan mark, but look at the suffering that did me. 

What wrestlers are you a fan of OP? curious


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Rollins is great and he plays his roll to perfection.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, God, THIS shit again. How many times does it have to be explained that some people just don't like certain TALENT? I can't stand Seth either, but since he's a heel, he's doing his job right. Ironically, you'll never hear anybody admit that he's doing his job wrong when I hate him as a babyface, then it's my fault.
> 
> I just don't watch his segments. Absolutely NO idea what he did tonight, not a clue, because I don't care, because he's insufferably boring. That's not the kind of heat they want, they want the kind that keeps people watching.
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU.*


Anyway, Rollins is a great wrestler, sure, but that doesn't make him a great champion.A year and a half ago, Orton was playing basically the same role Rollins is playing now.Wasn't entertained then, and i'm definitely not entertained now.

I'm just tired of cowardly-heel champions in general.There have been so freaking many of them, it's just ugh.

People like CM Punk could pull it off, but he was god on the mike.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Tbh, he's just acting out what his character is supposed to be. Even if he were a better actor or wrestler, he'd still be the same character you dislike. His character is supposed to be unlikable.

On the other hand, personally I think he isn't actually that great of an actor and is kind of boring me at this point. I never liked the chickenshit heel champ gimmick, but his acting is really monotonous and grating. It just feels low quality even for WWE. Like TNA caliber acting. He reminds me of TNA stars, and not the good ones.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

First of all, you said that you watched RAW? :ugh2 :jay How terrible it was?
Second of all, Rollins is a heel who's task it to piss you off, and if it's working, bravo for Rollins, the guy is making this heel turn brilliantly.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Kennedyowns said:


>












^me trying not to laugh


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

OP overselling Rollins like he's Dolph Ziggler right now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

His laugh is brilliant.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Evidence Rollins is doing a great job as the top Heel


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

His doing his job admirably IMO.

I would have preferred a fresher feud with someone other then Orton but Rollins is nailing it as a weasel heel champion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

For a guy so mediocre on the mic he's given sooooooo much mic time.


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

It's what a heel is supposed to do.
The problem I have with it is that Rollins' in-ring work doesn't really compliment the idea of the viewer is supposed to dislike him. It worked fantastically for a guy like JBL but when I see Rollins wrestle he's generally more entertaining than the person he's in the ring with.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins is great :rollins


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> For a guy so mediocre on the mic he's given sooooooo much mic time.


He is the top heel and the champion .What did you expect ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OP,Seth has done his job because he's got under your skin. His promos do not suck and I think his evil laugh suits his heel character perfectly.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

He's the worst mic worker in the company that gets consistent mic time. He's a really bad actor too and that laugh he does is cringeworthy. I honestly think Reigns is better on the mic than him.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Compared to some other guys who cut promos tonight Seth was Shawn fucking Michaels.


----------



## Vigilante_Sting (Feb 3, 2015)

That's what a heel is supposed to do!! Go read your wrestling 101 book again. He's doing his job perfectly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Louaja89 said:


> He is the top heel and the champion .What did you expect ?


Less mic time, a manager, Seths improved but his delivery is still terrible most times. He's just not a natural guy on the mic.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> OP,Seth has done his job because he's got under your skin. His promos do not suck and I think his evil laugh suits his heel character perfectly.


Exactly (Y) He's doing a great job.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

numeno said:


> what you said is objectively wrong


Nah. His mic skills are indeed awful and he has very little charisma. it's why all of the RAWs that have been focused around him since the split have bombed in the ratings.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Less mic time, a manager, Seths improved but his delivery is still terrible most times. He's just not a natural guy on the mic.


I get what you're saying but I think they give him all this mic time to continue to improve like he has been doing for the last year.
He is not amazing or anything on the mic but he is nowhere near as bad as some people are saying.
I actually kinda agree with you on the delivery , he is still at times a bit awkward but if he continues to improve he could become a really good mic worker which is something that nobody ever thought could happen when he was in ROH.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> OP,Seth has done his job because he's got under your skin. *His promos do not suck* and I think his evil laugh suits his heel character perfectly.


The majority of the viewing audience disagrees with you.

The verdict is in on both Rollins and Reigns: both massive flops with no potential star power who are undeserving of their spot on the card.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rollins is currently the best heel not named Lesnar in the WWE. Mission accomplished Rollins.


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

MMOQ said:


> *The majority of the viewing audience disagrees with you.
> *
> The verdict is in on both Rollins and Reigns: both massive flops with no potential star power who are undeserving of their spot on the card.


Prove that statement.

You are entitled to your opinion, but I don't see how you can objectively make those declarations.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

Ravishing One said:


> Prove that statement.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion, but I don't see how you can objectively make those declarations.


Pretty simple. People vote with their remote. Since the Shield split, there have been numerous RAWs entirely centered around Rollins where he's had multiple segments + a main event match. Those shows had atrocious viewership and ratings.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ravishing One said:


> Prove that statement.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion, but I don't see how you can objectively make those declarations.


Don't argue with him , he is just a troll rejoiner.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMOQ said:


> *The majority of the viewing audience disagrees with you.*
> 
> The verdict is in on both Rollins and Reigns: both massive flops with no potential star power who are undeserving of their spot on the card.


Well that's just a completely made up statement.
Personally I think his promos are fine and are perfect for his character, evidently causing plenty of people to dislike him which is his goal.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

joshrulez2 said:


> Well that's just a completely made up statement.
> Personally I think his promos are fine and are perfect for his character, evidently causing plenty of people to dislike him which is his goal.


I dislike his level of talent and charisma. It has nothing to do with him being a good heel.

It's not a made up statement. Shows that have had him as the focal point have bombed in the ratings.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMOQ said:


> I dislike his level of talent and charisma. It has nothing to do with him being a good heel.
> 
> It's not a made up statement. Shows that have had him as the focal point have bombed in the ratings.


You do not think he's talented in ring? 

In these supposed shows that have bombed in ratings, the Rollins segment is often one of the only good parts in my opinion. I do agree they should be giving more air time to other talent too though.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

joshrulez2 said:


> You do not think he's talented in ring?
> 
> In these supposed shows that have bombed in ratings, the Rollins segment is often one of the only good parts in my opinion. I do agree they should be giving more air time to other talent too though.


I do, but there are plenty of guys that are talented in the ring. That's nothing special. Mic skills + an abundance of charisma is what makes a talent special. Rollins doesn't have that.

When an entire episode revolves around him and the numbers are poor, it would indicate that the viewing audience doesn't agree with you. The last time we had a quarter hour breakdown Rollins segments lost viewers (which included a match with John Cena, who is the biggest draw on the roster.)


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

The question is why hasn't creative progressed his character arc now that he's won the title?


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

MMOQ said:


> I dislike his level of talent and charisma. It has nothing to do with him being a good heel.
> 
> *It's not a made up statement. Shows that have had him as the focal point have bombed in the ratings*.


Even if that statement was true, what do you gain by using it as a basis of argument? Does your opinion need validation? Is it necessary to discredit other's opinions of Rollins just to make your opinion look superior?

He isn't the best talent ever, but I find him really enjoyable. He is the top full time heel, and I feel like he deserves it. It's okay if you disagree. Just enjoy when he does lose the title.

Just a question, who do you like? Not trying to bait, just curious.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am a fan of Rollins but he is starting to become a bit annoying. I think he needs to find his balls and stop hiding behind J & J Security every week, WWE always fuck up when it comes to booking Superstars.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMOQ said:


> I do, but there are plenty of guys that are talented in the ring. That's nothing special. Mic skills + an abundance of charisma is what makes a talent special. Rollins doesn't have that.
> 
> When an entire episode revolves around him and the numbers are poor, it would indicate that the viewing audience doesn't agree with you. The last time we had a quarter hour breakdown Rollins segments lost viewers (which included a match with John Cena, who is the biggest draw on the roster.)


There's also plenty of guys who aren't who have been pushed to similar levels.
And like I said I think his mic skills are fine, not GREAT but good enough for the character he is portraying.

And i disagree with that, the terrible creative booking of the majority of the RAWs is the real issue.



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I am a fan of Rollins *but he is starting to become a bit annoying*. I think he needs to find his balls and stop hiding behind J & J Security every week, WWE always fuck up when it comes to booking Superstars.


Again I think that is the point


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

joshrulez2 said:


> There's also plenty of guys who aren't who have been pushed to similar levels.
> And like I said I think his mic skills are fine, not GREAT but good enough for the character he is portraying.
> 
> And i disagree with that, the terrible creative booking of the majority of the RAWs is the real issue.


Well yes, you're going to run into creative issues when you push guys with very little charisma who can't talk, like Rollins and Reigns. There's not much you can do with them.

His mic skills aren't fine for the character he is portraying. Sandow would be 1000x better at portraying a cowardly corporate heel. Indeed, that type of character requires superb mic skills much more than it requires in ring skills.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMOQ said:


> *Well yes, you're going to run into creative issues when you push guys with very little charisma who can't talk, like Rollins and Reigns. There's not much you can do with them.*
> 
> His mic skills aren't fine for the character he is portraying. Sandow would be 1000x better at portraying a cowardly corporate heel. Indeed, that type of character requires superb mic skills much more than it requires in ring skills.


fpalm I guess you just have blind hatred for him.

1000x better? Once again reading people constantly saying they are annoyed with him suggests he is playing the role brilliantly. 
But anyway we aren't going to agree!


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

joshrulez2 said:


> fpalm I guess you just have blind hatred for him.
> 
> 1000x better? Once again reading people constantly saying they are annoyed with him suggests he is playing the role brilliantly.
> But anyway we aren't going to agree!


We're not casual fans. We're criticizing his level of talent, not how annoying his character is. In no way does that imply that we think he is good. That's like saying that Big Show and Kane are currently great heels because everyone fucking hates them and wants them out of the main event.

Ridiculous reasoning.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMOQ said:


> We're not casual fans. We're criticizing his level of talent, not how annoying his character is. In no way does that imply that we think he is good. That's like saying that Big Show and Kane are currently great heels because everyone fucking hates them and wants them out of the main event.
> 
> *Ridiculous reasoning.*


Wow, chill!
I said that statement referring to plenty of casual fans i see post on twitter too getting annoyed by him. And a user above on this forum i quoted said how "annoying" he was....


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

He's a heel - that's what he's supposed to do. Same heat The Authority get. If you hate what they're doing then that's literally B4B.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

A Paul Heyman G said:


> He's a heel - *that's what he's supposed to do*. Same heat The Authority get. If you hate what they're doing then that's literally B4B.


As a heel, he's suppose to be terrible on the mic?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

MMOQ said:


> As a heel, he's suppose to be terrible on the mic?


He's not bad at all on the mic, imo. He is grating and is supposed to annoy you. His job is to get under your skin in an annoying manner. That's the role he's put in. So when he speaks, and laughs, it's literally done to get under your skin. He isn't booked like Lesnar heel, he's booked like Punk heel.

Rollins is one of the only things worth watching AND listening to on RAW week after week.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

A Paul Heyman G said:


> He's not bad at all on the mic, imo. He is grating and is supposed to annoy you. His job is to get under your skin in an annoying manner. That's the role he's put in. So when he speaks, and laughs, it's literally done to get under your skin.


It's funny how some smarks dont understand this.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

I think he plays a great cowardly heel, I'm enjoying it anyway. How boring would it be if everyone in WWE was a bad ass?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> It's funny how some smarks dont understand this.


Haha, it's fun to watch. BTW - the last shield member looks like Damon! :surprise:


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

BadTouch said:


> I think he plays a great cowardly heel, I'm enjoying it anyway. How boring would it be if everyone in WWE was a bad ass?


Diversity is the key to prosperity - in your checking account and in your form of entertainment.


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

MMOQ said:


> As a heel, he's suppose to be terrible on the mic?


That's an opinion though. You don't have to like him, but the product doesn't have to conform to your tastes for it to be worthwhile. If you don't like Rollins as champ, fine, it won't last forever. Just enjoy it when he does drop the title.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

A Paul Heyman G said:


> He's not bad at all on the mic, imo. He is grating and is supposed to annoy you. His job is to get under your skin in an annoying manner. That's the role he's put in. So when he speaks, and laughs, it's literally done to get under your skin. He isn't booked like Lesnar heel, he's booked like Punk heel.
> 
> Rollins is one of the only things worth watching AND listening to on RAW week after week.


That's a new spin on it. Now his horrendous promo skills are part of his gimmick. Rollins fans are becoming as delusional as Reigns fans.

With Rollins as the focal point of the show (both last year and this year) not many people have actually been watching RAW (as evidenced by the poor ratings when he's been a focal point.) So you're just making up nonsense about him being the only thing worth watching.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Why now out of all the times you could have made this thread ? His performance on the mic was absolutely awesome yesterday. Awesome.

And I'm not one to rank him beyond the "above-average/good" area in that regard usually, the guy has weaknesses.

But yesterday ? He was fucking ace. Fantastic delivery, great acting, his conceited self in a lazyboy was truly something amazing.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMOQ said:


> That's a new spin on it. Now his horrendous promo skills are part of his gimmick. Rollins fans are becoming as delusional as Reigns fans.
> 
> With Rollins as the focal point of the show (both last year and this year) not many people have actually been watching RAW (as evidenced by the poor ratings when he's been a focal point.) *So you're just making up nonsense about him being the only thing worth watching.*


No he is not at all, it was his opinion.

And you said the vast majority of people disagree with me saying he was decent on the mic? Doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

MMOQ said:


> That's a new spin on it. Now his horrendous promo skills are part of his gimmick. Rollins fans are becoming as delusional as Reigns fans.
> 
> With Rollins as the focal point of the show (both last year and this year) not many people have actually been watching RAW (as evidenced by the poor ratings when he's been a focal point.) So you're just making up nonsense about him being the only thing worth watching.


Less people are watching the show because less people in general are watching this form of entertainment these days. Because he gets the reaction he does, as a heel, then him doing what he is doing is keeping them afloat. If he didn't get any reaction, ala Reigns, or gets booed as a 'face' like Cena, then you may have a point. 

But the fact he gets booed out of every arena, the way he does, it's because he is literally getting you to hate him, to dislike him, and that is because of the way he is booked. 

TBH, I really like the way he acts and talks when he's giving promos. Not everyone does, and you like what you like. Not everyone will like the exact same things. But, most people will tell you what they do like. Rollins is liked, not in the way a face is liked, but appreciated for what he offers to each show. 

I mean, there are people who don't like Lesnar. There are people who do like Kane and Big Show. The Universe isn't always a stable thing.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

joshrulez2 said:


> No he is not at all, it was his opinion.
> 
> And you said the vast majority of people disagree with me saying he was decent on the mic? Doesn't appear to be the case.


They disagree with you about him being entertaining, which is the only thing we can prove (via the ratings.)


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMOQ said:


> They disagree with you about him being entertaining, which is the only thing we can prove (via the ratings.)


But once again the ratings DO NOT prove that he is bad on the mic!!!


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

A Paul Heyman G said:


> Less people are watching the show because less people in general are watching this form of entertainment these days. Because he gets the reaction he does, as a heel, then him doing what he is doing is keeping them afloat. If he didn't get any reaction, ala Reigns, or gets booed as a 'face' like Cena, then you may have a point.
> 
> But the fact he gets booed out of every arena, the way he does, it's because he is literally getting you to hate him, to dislike him, and that is because of the way he is booked.
> 
> ...


That still doesn't explain why the ratings are better when he isn't the focal point as opposed to when he is the focal point. The exception to that is when Reigns has been the focal point. In that case, Rollins does a bit better. But I don't think that's much to brag about, given that watching paint dry is more entertaining than watching Reigns. 

I don't doubt for a second that Rollins is liked and appreciated by people on this forum. This forum is well seems to value ring skills much more than anything else. But this is a diverging opinion than the one held by the majority of the viewing audience.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

he's good enough to activate your feels doh :rollins


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

MMOQ said:


> They disagree with you about him being entertaining, which is the only thing we can prove (via the ratings.)


Ratings are not tied to just one wrestler on the roster...

And seriously, ratings as an argument? I don't understand why that is important to you. It proves nothing as far as one wrestler's talent goes.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

joshrulez2 said:


> But once again the ratings DO NOT prove that he is bad on the mic!!!


It's indication of a lack of entertainment value. He's good in the ring, so that can't be the reason. By process of elimination, people just aren't into his character an the way he is portraying it - which comes down to his poor promo skills.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

MMOQ said:


> That still doesn't explain why the ratings are better when he isn't the focal point as opposed to when he is the focal point. The exception to that is when Reigns has been the focal point. In that case, Rollins does a bit better. But I don't think that's much to brag about, given that watching paint dry is more entertaining than watching Reigns.
> 
> I don't doubt for a second that Rollins is liked and appreciated by people on this forum. This forum is well seems to value ring skills much more than anything else. But this is a diverging opinion than the one held by the majority of the viewing audience.


Blame how the show as a whole goes then and not him. His reactions indicate he isn't the problem.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

all about opinions but he's the best thing about WWE at the moment for me, he's not bad on the mic at all but I do think he's overexsposed at times, anyone would struggle having to make about 5 segments a show!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

MMOQ said:


> As a heel, he's suppose to be terrible on the mic?


How in what way is Seth bad on the mic? he's no mic god; but he's more then adequate for the job and only getting better.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

Ravishing One said:


> Ratings are not tied to just one wrestler on the roster...


When you have at least one segment in each hour + a main event match, then ratings will largely be tied to you. This has been the case with Rollins in several episodes, and those are the ones I am referring to.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

Ravishing One said:


> Ratings are not tied to just one wrestler on the roster...
> 
> And seriously, ratings as an argument? I don't understand why that is important to you. It proves nothing as far as one wrestler's talent goes.


It proves everything as far as one's talent goes. 

Your talent level in professional wrestling (in North America) is entirely dependent upon how you can captivate and entertain your viewers. That's it. It has nothing to do with your in ring skills. The greatest technical wrestlers in the WWE have not been draws. You're thinking of NJPW, which is an entirely different animal.

Perhaps you should revise your definition of what it means to be a talented pro wrestler in North America.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

He's been champion for just over two weeks, right? If you're reacting this bad about Seth..how on earth are you still alive after Cena's reigns?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ravishing One (Apr 1, 2015)

MMOQ said:


> It proves everything as far as one's talent goes.
> 
> Your talent level in professional wrestling (in North America) is entirely dependent upon how you can captivate and entertain your viewers. That's it. It has nothing to do with your in ring skills. The greatest technical wrestlers in the WWE have not been draws. You're thinking of NJPW, which is an entirely different animal.
> 
> Perhaps you should revise your definition of what it means to be a talented pro wrestler in North America.


Do you wait for ratings to come out to decide who you like then? Do you go by merch sales too? Jeez....


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Gotta give him some time. He'll win them over eventually. He was told to. Well, in a different way-


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

MMOQ said:


> It proves everything as far as one's talent goes.
> 
> Your talent level in professional wrestling (in North America) is entirely dependent upon how you can captivate and entertain your viewers. That's it. It has nothing to do with your in ring skills. The greatest technical wrestlers in the WWE have not been draws. You're thinking of NJPW, which is an entirely different animal.
> 
> Perhaps you should revise your definition of what it means to be a talented pro wrestler in North America.


Rollins fits the very definition of what a talented pro wrestler in North America or the world in general is, he wouldn't have ever gotten to where he is if he wasn't talented.


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

Ravishing One said:


> Do you wait for ratings to come out to decide who you like then? Do you go by merch sales too? Jeez....


No, I like wrestlers who can cut superb promos and ooze charisma. They just happen to draw very well.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

A Paul Heyman G said:


> He's not bad at all on the mic, imo. He is grating and is supposed to annoy you. His job is to get under your skin in an annoying manner. That's the role he's put in. So when he speaks, and laughs, it's literally done to get under your skin. He isn't booked like Lesnar heel, he's booked like Punk heel.
> 
> Rollins is one of the only things worth watching AND listening to on RAW week after week.


No he just can't talk and lacks charisma. When Rock was coporate champ and Jericho in his suit gimmick they talked in monotone on purpose for their characters, Rollins like Randy Orton is just a guy who lacks personality and charisma. He'll be exactly the same as a babyface.


----------



## Rocky3085 (Apr 27, 2009)

The fact you hate him so much means he's doing his job perfectly ! Are you too stupid to realise that his job is to make you want to hate him , his cowardly antics are designed to make him look like a chicken shit heel 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth is my favorite wrestler on the roster but he is suffering from overexposure. I don't need to see him in endless segments throughout the night on RAW.

He's done great work as a chicken shit heel, but I'd like it if he were booked to have more credibility. Heels do cheat to win but it's as if he can't win a match on his own at all. I think he'd be perfect if creative just let him stand out and not have him blend in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, lets put the title on someone with no talent instead. Or someone who's had it a million times. Those options.

:ti


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Rocky3085 said:


> The fact you hate him so much means he's doing his job perfectly ! Are you too stupid to realise that his job is to make you want to hate him , his cowardly antics are designed to make him look like a chicken shit heel
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This isn't 1985 anymore heels who are hated are hated because they are not entertaining. Fans cheer and boo who they like these days.


----------



## Rocky3085 (Apr 27, 2009)

jim courier said:


> This isn't 1985 anymore heels who are hated are hated because they are not entertaining. Fans cheer and boo who they like these days.




Possibly but it's not like there not deliberately making him a coward so with that In mind they are fulfilling their purpose 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

jim courier said:


> This isn't 1985 anymore heels who are hated are hated because they are not entertaining. Fans cheer and boo who they like these days.


No, heels who are good heels are still booed; Rollins wouldn't have been able to maintain the heat he has for nearly an entire year and ongoing if he wasn't a good heel.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I could never ever get sick of Seth Rollins. Yes he's playing the cowardly heel and is playing it amazing well but at the same time he can back it up in the ring.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Meanwhile in It's Still Real to Me Land...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Meanwhile, at Fuck You HQ, Rollins reclines in his lazy boy.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

XLNC04 said:


> I'm fu*king sick and tired of this piece of crap champion. Ever since his heel turn last year, he's been nothing more than a coward pussy heel and he's literally still doing it right now. After watching Raw's ending tonight, I'm sick of his gimmick and his 2 loser security guards who I should never see on my TV screen period.
> 
> His promos suck, his delivery sucks, even his wannabe heel laugh is annoying as fuck. He's truly one of the worst coward heel champs I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


The Champ is Here to stay babay!
rollinsrollinsrollins


----------



## quizno subman (Mar 11, 2015)

hello i dont like seth rollins because he hasn't proven to be worthy of the wwe title he always cheats and sneaks to get it

i want a champion i look up to


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

quizno subman said:


> hello i dont like seth rollins because he hasn't proven to be worthy of the wwe title he always cheats and sneaks to get it
> 
> i want a champion i look up to


----------



## quizno subman (Mar 11, 2015)

It's Yersel! said:


>


i want brock lesnar or kevin nash or john cena or batista to be wwe champ


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

quizno subman said:


> i want brock lesnar or kevin nash or john cena or batista to be wwe champ


And you get The Living, Breathing, Undisputed Future of the WWE, _your_ Reigning. Defending. ALL CONQUERING HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD, SETH ROLLINS!
:rollins​


----------



## quizno subman (Mar 11, 2015)

It's Yersel! said:


> And you get The Living, Breathing, Undisputed Future of the WWE, _your_ Reigning. Defending. ALL CONQUERING HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD, SETH ROLLINS!
> :rollins​


he is not

trust me right now small guys have it good in wwe but once wrestling industry hits another peak the small guys will go away trust me


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

quizno subman said:


> i want brock lesnar or kevin nash or john cena or batista to be wwe champ


Kevin Nash? Its 2015 Mate.


----------



## quizno subman (Mar 11, 2015)

Fred Spoila said:


> Kevin Nash? Its 2015 Mate.


he can still go didn't u watch wrestle mania or look at recent pics of him he look more intimidating then most of the roster right now

how about batista he still good too


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Problem with Rollins isn't that he's a cowardly heel, it's the fact that he's average on the mic and doesn't have a unique personality to stand out. Anybody on the roster could play his role.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

quizno subman said:


> he can still go didn't u watch wrestle mania or look at recent pics of him he look more intimidating then most of the roster right now
> 
> how about batista he still good too


I did watch wrestlemania, how does his 'Mania appearance mean he can still go? by your logic, Hogan, Hall, Outlaws and X pac can still go.

Watch Royal Rumble 2014, and see the reaction to him winning it, it is available on the WWE Network For 9.99 A Month.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## quizno subman (Mar 11, 2015)

Fred Spoila said:


> I did watch wrestlemania, how does his 'Mania appearance mean he can still go? by your logic, Hogan, Hall, Outlaws and X pac can still go.
> 
> Watch Royal Rumble 2014, and see the reaction to him winning it, it is available on the WWE Network For 9.99 A Month.


reaction mean nothing 

batista is an animal and would be cheered if he came back but now he's bigger than the wwe

and no i didn't say the other can go but nash can seriously still go he work indy scene still and still capable of solid matches look at his physique


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Raiggin on the best thing going?


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

MMOQ said:


> Nah. His mic skills are indeed awful and he has very little charisma. it's why all of the RAWs that have been focused around him since the split have bombed in the ratings.


You mean apart from the night after he became champion for the first time which drew the highest rating since 2012?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PoyPoy14 said:


> You mean apart from the night after he became champion for the first time which drew the highest rating since 2012?


That is how you know people are trolling or not even paying attention. And after that Raw, ratings have stayed the same from where they were prior to WM. They've stayed stagnant like they have been for years. Doesn't matter whose champion anymore.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I can see where people who are tired of Rollins are coming from. They keep shoving a microphone in his hand and he rarely has anything interesting to say; just saying "I'm the future!" over and over again in 100 different variations. And he has to be one of the weakest looking world champions I've ever seen. He can't even beat an NXT upstart without help.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

quizno subman said:


> *he is not*
> 
> trust me right now small guys have it good in wwe but once wrestling industry hits another peak the small guys will go away trust me


You, my very poor attempt of a WUM friend, are so very, very wrong.










Seth is here, to stay. "Believe that".


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Raiggin on the best thing going?


This needs to be a permanent gif here for future usage


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Based Seth is doing great. No, not great. GOAT. 

This dude has managed to not only catch solid heat from smarks on this forum but also from the Smarkamania Raw crowd as well as the smarky English crowd. 

At this pace I may wish he stays heel forever. :rollins


----------



## MMOQ (Apr 14, 2015)

PoyPoy14 said:


> You mean apart from the night after he became champion for the first time which drew the highest rating since 2012?


Perhaps your reading comprehension isn't quite up to par. Maybe English isn't your first language?

I was referring to shows that revolved around him. That RAW that you are referring to was a Brock show. Brock was the focal point and had the most high profile segments. There also wasn't NCAA for WWE to compete with.

Viewership went back to trash the following week.

BTW, LOL @ this week's numbers. Just LOL. It's Reigns level of atrociousness. And no NCAA or MNF to compete against.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

skyman101 said:


> Problem with Rollins isn't that he's a cowardly heel, it's the fact that he's average on the mic and doesn't have a unique personality to stand out. Anybody on the roster could play his role.


:hmm:

You know something? You might have a point. I like Rollins but outside of his in-ring work, nothing about him really stands out. He may pull of 4* matches on PPV's but on RAW and Smackdown, he really doesn't do a lot to forge his own identity, hence why all he's been given is "The Future" schtick to deal with, which is basically the same thing as Drew McIntyre's "Chosen One" gimmick.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm a huge Rollins fan and at this moment.....I can't stand him and that's a good thing. It's been a long time since a heel has made me really dislike them, he's doing a great job


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

As a fan of him I feel like the only problem with seth is that he's a bit stale. It's always the same result when he's involved in something he acts one way when he's really trapping you and that's always what happens. Seth should be a heel that isn't afraid of anyone, how the fuck do you stand up to brock one night the later on your scared to face fucking randy orton? That doesn't make sense. I feel it's almost time to turn seth face so right now slowly have him be more brave and more vicious and have him actually win CLEAN so that way when he does turn face he'll already have most of the crowd on his side.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Seth's great. The single fact that he puts on great matches yet is still able to get heat (almost unheard of in this era) proves that OP is a nugget.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The vibe i get from his booking is that he could beat you in a match, but can't be bothered so would rather try and find a way to avoid the match. You know, a heel. 

He still needs some polish on the mic, but i'd much rather him cut a promo than someone like Ziggler or Bryan. The fact is that he improves week by week, which is what you want someone to do.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

KENNY said:


> First of all, did my eyes decieve me? 2Slick is here. I seen you liking that comment on the first page, where are you mate? @2Slick :mark:
> 
> This thread is hilarious. I don't think I've seen a heel in recent years not being booked the way Rollins is. I'm a big fan of Seth Rollins, he's been fucking mint since his heel turn, and that's something I wouldn't have expected really. I enjoy his promos, his in ring ability is solid and for me has presence. Watching him in the ring with Lesnar and Cena, to me he belonged there. I haven't felt this way about a talent since CM Punk left really - well a heel anyway. I'm a Daniel Bryan mark, but look at the suffering that did me.
> 
> What wrestlers are you a fan of OP? curious


Honestly, I WAS a fan of Ambrose once the Shield split, was happy to see a fresh new look for him, but with creative sucking and they way the booked him, I kinda lost interest. I'm a fan of Brock when he goes Ape shit like 2 weeks ago after WM. 



Crasp said:


> Seth's great. The single fact that he puts on great matches yet is still able to get heat (almost unheard of in this era) proves that OP is a nugget.


A Nugget?










I'm sticking with my statement in OP....he's not doing a great job. I would like it if he did the cowardly act by himself without having an entire squad of authority douches to attack someone (i.e. Orton back in November). 

Like last night, rather than backing out of Orton's 2nd rope DDT, he could have came back in to beat up Orton. I'm sick of him doing that on a weekly basis.

And I probably cursed myself by pointing out his shitty laugh. I know he's going to run with that for a long time.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

So the excuse for Rollins being boring and repetitive is his cowardly heel gimmick? ut Edge was a cowardly heel and he was one of the most entertaining guys on the roster. When he got the mic he didn't repeat the same thing he said last week and the week before that. Hell, Seth's promos are even more predictable than Cena's. I basically already seen Rollins as champion for 8 months now with the money in the bank briefcase. It's not like he's cutting new promos since he won the title. Why should anyone be excited for what he is gonna do next when we already know what's in store.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I just love the smugness

He really is a guy you want to punch in the face and that's why I think he is an entertaining heel for sure.

When Lesnar comes back to kill him the roof will explode


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

MMOQ said:


> Perhaps your reading comprehension isn't quite up to par. Maybe English isn't your first language?
> 
> I was referring to shows that revolved around him. That RAW that you are referring to was a Brock show. Brock was the focal point and had the most high profile segments. There also wasn't NCAA for WWE to compete with.
> 
> ...


Ahh so you're picking and choosing which RAWs and which ratings to count so as to suit your own narrow minded agenda? Gotcha


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Not this "every heel champion must be like Rusev/Brock/HHH" shit


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

So what you're saying OP is that Seth is a good heel?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Superkick said:


> Based Seth is doing great. No, not great. GOAT.
> 
> This dude has managed to not only catch solid heat from smarks on this forum but also from the Smarkamania Raw crowd as well as the smarky English crowd.
> 
> At this pace I may wish he stays heel forever. :rollins


That's the one thing that surprised me. Even even got smarks to boo him. He got the crowd going crazy for Neville the week before and he actually got Kane cheered on Raw. Love when people say he isn't a good heel despite getting great reactions every week.

He's been a great heel but he could be a great face some day.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> That's the one thing that surprised me. Even even got smarks to boo him. He got the crowd going crazy for Neville the week before and he actually got Kane cheered on Raw. Love when people say he isn't a good heel despite getting great reactions every week.
> 
> He's been a great heel but he could be a great face some day.


He can certainly wrestle like a face, he'd almost certainly be the most exciting wrestler on the roster if they don't limit him. And I'd like to see what he can do as a face from a character perspective. 

But it's not even close due for him to turn face. He can keep killing it as the top heel for now.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

skarvika said:


> I agree about his character and J&J, but he's a good performer. It's getting tough for me to find enjoyment in him though, all he's been doing is sitting around baiting the fans and frankly playing his character perfectly.
> Yes, I know he's supposed to piss people off, but I wish Rollins would turn face already so we could see some more of those flashy high flying moves of his.
> Also so that the "you sold out" chant would stop. Such a wimpy meaningless chant.


Trust me though If he turned face that would not be good for his push, he would never get a main event push as a face more than likely then having to work 10 times harder with less reward. I highly doubt he wants to turn face ANY TIME SOON, epically with who is on the face side of things.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rollins Is God


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Superkick said:


> He can certainly wrestle like a face, he'd almost certainly be the most exciting wrestler on the roster if they don't limit him. And I'd like to see what he can do as a face from a character perspective.
> 
> But it's not even close due for him to turn face. He can keep killing it as the top heel for now.


Plus his best chance of a push would be to pushed to the top as a heel, if he goes Face by by push, by by relevance, hello mid card. Rollins would have to work harder with less reward.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> U mad brah?
> 
> :rollins


#HaterGonnaHate 

In all seriousness Rollins is one of the few great things currently in the WWE. I'm enjoying his run.

Just sit back, relax, and enjoy the Rollins ERA :sherman


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TheRealFunkman said:


> #HaterGonnaHate
> 
> In all seriousness Rollins is one of the few great things currently in the WWE. I'm enjoying his run.
> 
> Just sit back, relax, and enjoy the *Rollins ERA* :sherman


So til Summerslam then?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Seth Rollins is therefore doing his job.*


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

XLNC04 said:


> I'm fu*king sick and tired of this piece of crap champion. Ever since his heel turn last year, he's been nothing more than a coward pussy heel and he's literally still doing it right now. After watching Raw's ending tonight, I'm sick of his gimmick and his 2 loser security guards who I should never see on my TV screen period.
> 
> His promos suck, his delivery sucks, even his wannabe heel laugh is annoying as fuck. He's truly one of the worst coward heel champs I've ever seen.
> 
> ...



Go take your whining someplace else. No one wants to see you complaining like a bitch.

Rollins is actually filling in nicely in his role the way I see it.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

how can ppl hate on rollins? dude is excellent in ring and good on mic (which he improves in constantly). and lmao at the "rollins is too small". dude is bigger and far stronger than hbk was. he's same height as cena ffs.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

He gets X-Pac heat from me, I just zone out and change the channel when he comes on the screen. Its a pity because he genuinely has some good skills, but he's so bad at playing the heel in matches (he just does his normal face shit) and his promos are just getting stale.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well you better find another company to watch then.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

I am a fan of Seth Rollins but I'm not a fan of his current character. I feel Rollins is too good in the ring to be a chickenshit heel. The guy can put on some awesome matches and hold his own. I would rather see him portrayed as such. I would prefer he be either more of a kick ass heel or a face. I want to see him in the ring not running away. I want to see him put on a whole match not have dipshits like J&J, Kane & Big Show fight his battles for him. Those guys just make you want to hate Rollins for even associating with them. 

Big Show bores me to tears and I just can't force myself to watch any more matches where he is playing a prominent role. 

I have always liked Kane but he's been turned into a thorn in the side of everyone who wants to see a decent main event, we all know he will interfere.

J&J are just pathetic. I know some are entertained by mousy little men trying to act all tough. They are the type of guys who if they stepped into a fight I was in, it would be the last time they ever did that because they'd be in the hospital a good long time. You just want to slap the shit out of them just for being on your tv screen.

Rollins is better than this shitty role. The only saving grace is that if he wasn't doing this he'd be wrestling Adam Rose & Curtis Axel instead.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> So the excuse for Rollins being boring and repetitive is his cowardly heel gimmick? ut Edge was a cowardly heel and he was one of the most entertaining guys on the roster. When he got the mic he didn't repeat the same thing he said last week and the week before that. Hell, Seth's promos are even more predictable than Cena's. *I basically already seen Rollins as champion for 8 months now with the money in the bank briefcase. It's not like he's cutting new promos since he won the title. Why should anyone be excited for what he is gonna do next when we already know what's in store.*


THIS. That's the only issue I have with him and that is not his fault. I think Seth plays his character perfect. His laugh, mannerisms and voice all fits the heel that you want to punch in the face. Problem coming out of Mania with him as champ is the dynamic of the show has not changed one bit because for 8 months now Raw has been Rollins. He's been the main heel, getting the promo time, getting the top faces as opponents, getting the multiple segments. So now that he's champ the show has not changed. It has kept the same dynamic & it's not like the show was entertaining before so now it's more of the same. it's easy to see why people may actually be tired of him. This is a creative problem more than a seth problem in my opinion.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Best heel in years, plus the talent and booking to match. 

Rollins is the future buddy, so you better learn to love it.


----------



## ItsStillRealToMe (Apr 5, 2015)

S-s-satire.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

He's a heel I actually enjoy to hate like I did with Edge in 06 and JBL in 04. Always slimy, gets out of almost impossible situations, protected, asshole, and you want to see him get his face punched in and finally get his come-uppance.

Good heel, enjoying him! he is playing the heel role so well that when he has hi future face run in the future, it'll be gold!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lesnar should still be champion


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm enjoying everything he does :rollins


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I can understand if you are tired of him, really. I am a big fan of the guy, but I feel like he is little overhyped at times. When I was taking a break from WWE during last September-December, everybody kept telling me that Rollins is having this amazing singles run that I have to see, and I pretty much checked all of his matches & other stuff, and he really didn't impress me. He has certainly improved A LOT since his ROH days, when he was one of the worst mic workers in the world and not a very entertaining character. Now he is good on the mic + knows how to work his character really well. He won me over w/ the Edge segment back in January, which was great.

Only thing I feel like is little overhyped at times about his, is his in ring work. Which is kinda weird, because I still consider him to be about the 3rd best in ring worker on the main roster. I just think he hasn't had that many good or great matches in this singles run, so far.

So basically I can easily understand why some people are not into Rollins' stuff. He is good on the mic, but he is no CM Punk or Kevin Owens. He is good in the ring, but he is no Daniel Bryan or Cesaro. He is good at everything he does, though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Meh, I'd have him in the same category as Bryan and Cesaro. And if I'd rank then he'd be tops and Cesaro 2nd. He's an amazing seller and the stuff he can do is great, a lil bit of power, high flying and brawling.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Meh, I'd have him in the same category as Bryan and Cesaro. And if I'd rank then he'd be tops and Cesaro 2nd. He's an amazing seller and the stuff he can do is great, a lil bit of power, high flying and brawling.


I personally rank Cesaro pretty high. I think he is one of the very best in the world today, and I wouldn't rank Rollins in that same category. Not yet, at least.

And Daniel Bryan is the greatest in ring worker of all-time if you ask me. So Rollins is definitely not there lol.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope the WWE does let Seth's character change a bit and switch up the promo's. He has been talking about the future for months now. As the champ, hasn't the future technically arrived? He comes across as having simply traded the briefcase for the belt.

The WWE has also missed the opportunity on capitalizing on the hottest heel/face with Rollins and Bryan. The two may feud later on, barring any injury, but I feel like the peak moment is gone.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

2015 and people still getting pissed off at heels for being heels :ti


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Having a stagnant character is a widespread issue among the majority of the roster, it's not exclusive to Seth Rollins. That's how wwe creative is in 2015. 

But Rollins does a great job with the marterial he gets to work with.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> I personally rank Cesaro pretty high. I think he is one of the very best in the world today, and I wouldn't rank Rollins in that same category. Not yet, at least.
> 
> And Daniel Bryan is the greatest in ring worker of all-time if you ask me. So Rollins is definitely not there lol.


No I know, you have Bryan at God tier and everyone else below him. I've enjoyed more matches from Seth than any of the other 2. Not their fault, mainly Cesaro. 

I prefer a guy who can do a lot and Rollins can. Whether is powerbombing big guys, brawling or high flying. He reminds me of Shelton Benjamin who I was a fan of but only much better. And this is when he is limited as a heel which he plays great.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow he's been champion a whole 2 and a half weeks...

Give it some time before you freak out that he's being too much of a chickenshit. He's supposed to be a chickenshit. Sooner or later they'll start booking him to be less chickenshit.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Seth is a great wrestler & I think his mic work is pretty good;

WWE are forcing the same cliche, chicken shit hee personalityl n it's fucking boring, regardless who it is.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> No I know, you have Bryan at God tier and everyone else below him. I've enjoyed more matches from Seth than any of the other 2. Not their fault, mainly Cesaro.
> 
> I prefer a guy who can do a lot and Rollins can. Whether is powerbombing big guys, brawling or high flying. He reminds me of Shelton Benjamin who I was a fan of but only much better. And this is when he is limited as a heel which he plays great.


I have couple of guys in that "god tier" actually lol. Daniel Bryan, Chris Benoit, Bret Hart & Eddie Guerrero to name a few. And there is a reason why I have Bryan there btw, and there is a reason why he is my favorite wrestler.

And he definitely reminds me of Shelton Benjamin as well. Guy everybody in the IWC loves, but doesn't impress me much in the ring. He didn't impress me in ROH, and he still hasn't really impressed me in WWE either. I really think he is at his best when he is facing someone who is a lot better than him. He has some cool & sick looking moves, though. For sure one of the best talents in the WWE, and probably top-25 in the world as well.

Someone like AJ Styles work somewhat of a similar style to Rollins in the ring, but does it much better. Just an example.

And like I said, the 2 Rollins matches I have really enjoyed from his singles run have been great (vs. Bryan and vs. Orton), but even the Orton match was bad for some people, and I clearly understand that. They had a cool match & stuff like that, but it didn't make any sense for them to have a match like that, because of the backstory behind the match. So while I think Seth Rollins is a good, athletic wrestler w/ cool moves, I feel like he isn't really good at storytelling in the ring. Not yet anyways.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Londrick said:


> 2015 and people still getting pissed off at heels for being heels :ti


Heels aren't always pussified.

The company's world champ needs help from 2 Smurfs to beat a rookie from NXT. Think about it. And people want him to be taken seriously?


----------



## quizno subman (Mar 11, 2015)

seth rolins is too small to be wwe champ period

i said it for rey mistero (his wcw spelling is better) too because rey misterio was too small

im not a vanilla midget hater i liked eddie as champ because his lying cheating stealing was wonderful and he was likeable and he also won a lot of his matches with heel tactic that made him look strong

but seth rolins is not likeable because he is too small and look like a sober jeff hardy


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

quizno subman said:


> seth rolins is too small to be wwe champ period
> 
> i said it for rey mistero (his wcw spelling is better) too because rey misterio was too small
> 
> ...


He's too small? you do know Rollins is the same height as Cena and is in general average in regards to his height for a man; or are you going to suggest that Cena is a vanilla midget now? :rileylol


----------



## quizno subman (Mar 11, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> He's too small? you do know Rollins is the same height as Cena and is in general average in regards to his height for a man; or are you going to suggest that Cena is a vanilla midget now? :rileylol


doesn't matter how big a guy is it how he appear 

eddie guerrero made himself bigger than he was

seth seems like a cruiserweight with some charisma and can talk.......... but still cruiserweight


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I wonder how people will react if Reigns turns heel and they don't like it. Will it be because his character is terrible or because he's "doing great heel work" because they hate him?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

quizno subman said:


> doesn't matter how big a guy is it how he appear
> 
> eddie guerrero made himself bigger than he was
> 
> seth seems like a cruiserweight with some charisma and can talk.......... but still cruiserweight


First you said he was too small, now your saying he doesn't make himself appear big? what? your logic make no sense.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

quizno subman said:


> seth rolins is too small to be wwe champ period
> 
> i said it for rey mistero (his wcw spelling is better) too because rey misterio was too small
> 
> ...


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The current top heel seems to have people foaming at the mouth with rage. :rollins doing an outstanding job. :clap


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Heels aren't always pussified.
> 
> The company's world champ needs help from 2 Smurfs to beat a rookie from NXT. Think about it. And people want him to be taken seriously?


Shit likes this has always happened. IIRC HHH needed help beating Eugene. Hogan needed the whole nWo to help him.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

OP reminds me of the fat pathetic gimp in this vid.






Stay salty. :jordan5


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Meh, not sick of him but don't think he should be the champ.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


:rollins


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't worry, we can't all be like Rollins, I understand the jealousy of his abilities, I'll always be here for you OP, I'm only a message away!


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

XLNC04 said:


> I'm fu*king sick and tired of this piece of crap champion. Ever since his heel turn last year, he's been nothing more than a coward pussy heel and he's literally still doing it right now. After watching Raw's ending tonight, I'm sick of his gimmick and his 2 loser security guards who I should never see on my TV screen period.
> 
> His promos suck, his delivery sucks, even his wannabe heel laugh is annoying as fuck. He's truly one of the worst coward heel champs I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Funny how that last line made it in there since Seth Rollins was the first NXT champion

:rollins


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The True Believer said:


> I wonder how people will react if Reigns turns heel and they don't like it. Will it be because his character is terrible or because he's "doing great heel work" because they hate him?


Reigns is a face now and a good amount of people boo him as well as don't like him. Turning him heel so the boos make sense wouldnt immediately make him a good heel. I don't think people will hate him because he's a heel but because they still wouldn't think he's good enough. 

Rollins can easily be one of those heels the fan cheer. He's amazing in the ring and just seems likable. He's getting people who cheer NXT to boo him. After his RR I was expecting him to get cheered but he's continued to play with the fans and get them to hate him.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> He's too small? you do know Rollins is the same height as Cena and is in general average in regards to his height for a man; or are you going to suggest that Cena is a vanilla midget now? :rileylol


"Vanilla midget" for the anti smark gimmick posters means that the person doesn't have Scott Steiner like bulging muscles.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Sit down, mark!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

When Seth delivers he delivers, stole the show at the Royal Rumble & turned Wrestlemania from a potential car crash into a very decent PPV. 

Your going to get coward Seth, your going to get Seth running away like a pussy, but when it comes to PPV's especially he puts on a show & that's what I like to see. 

Seth Rollins is best for business.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Bigby Wolf said:


> OP reminds me of the fat pathetic gimp in this vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're both whining bitches. That's what they have in common. Fucking losers.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Waah waah waaah. Rollins the da man.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

The fake obnoxious laugh is one of the best parts of his act. Heel Seth Rollins is on fire right now


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Uh oh guys, Rollins has made it to the top. It's no longer cool now to support him, time to hate on Rollins.

Wonder which guy you hate next for making it to the top?

TH


----------



## donjonhtx (Apr 17, 2015)

i love rollins as champ. good mic work, good in-ring ability. time for reigns to get payback and then go against lesnar again and have lesnar go over reigns. but this is wwe so it's going to happen.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

In my opinion it's just that I don't find Seth entertaining. It's not that his heel character is annoying but that there's just no layers to him and he comes off as cartoony. 

But the whole Authority angle is pretty fucking boring and terrible so it doesn't help him.

Seth would probably shine a thousand times more if he was a cowardly heel champ but was on his own and would always find ways to win. And it would be better also if his challengers would were not Randy Borton and Overpushed Twilight Cast Member.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheHidden01 said:


> Uh oh guys, Rollins has made it to the top. It's no longer cool now to support him, time to hate on Rollins.
> 
> Wonder which guy you hate next for making it to the top?
> 
> TH


It's usually the people who always hated him from the beginning. There's a few people on here who made it obvious they dislike Seth, him being champ just makes them wanna vent more.

I see it as the guy gets more praise and fans so the ones who always hate will be more noticeable in a sea of praise. I think the "turning" on wrestler thing is make believe, a few might but it's never a lot. Ryder is maybe the only guy I can assume got turned on because just about everyone loved the guy and his videos. Now it seems a majority hate him and laugh at him whenever something comes out.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

tducey said:


> Meh, not sick of him but don't think he should be the champ.


I don't mind him as Champ, got to be better than Reigns right? I do think Seth is an ok Champ but he has to stop hiding behind J&J Security every week and WWE need to stop booking him as a coward every week, it's ok some of the time but not every week.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:rollins must have screwed OP's girlfriend


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

He's not quite as good as everyone makes out. The amount of people praising him for being the star of the Royal Rumble triple threat was laughable. It was Brock's match, it would have been average to awful if he wasn't involved.

But he's good at what he does. Constantly improving, committed to the art of being a heel. The majority of your complaints make it sound like you're being worked.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :rollins must have screwed OP's girlfriend


Nah just whining like a bitch


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Stay mad!


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

I just find him boring to be honest, probably a result of knowing "Shit was going down" when Brock was the champion and he was headlining an event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ITT: People mislabeling go away heat as good heat, meanwhile they'd be the first ones screaming it if Reigns got booed as a heel. Seth is straight up awful. There are great coward heels, then there's Seth Rollins. His character has not evolved in 10 months, he's cut the same promo for 10 months, and he has the worst booking for a champion in WWE history. The same people complaining about Triple H's reign of terror are praising Seth when what he's doing is 10x worse. First of all, RAW was only two hours back then, so Triple H was taking up 20 minutes instead of 40. Secondly, Triple H changed up his promos. Finally, ratings were at an all time high in 2000, and not steadily declining. Why? Because he got real heat. People tuned in because they wanted to see him lose. No one cares about Rollins because he's been doing the same shit since he turned heel.*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh brother.....this is ridiculous.

Seth is fantastic. I hated the guy in the Shield but he is EXACTLY what the WWE needs. A chicken crap heel who can put heat on just about any contender.

Let it breath kids. He's been champ, what a month? For goodness sake!

Give it time. Pissing you off is exactly what he should be doing, and not only that he should be getting Dusty finish wins over all of your favorites.

Then in five or six months maybe one of these kids not named Orton or Cena can pin him to a huge pop, and give us a new face to actually cheer for.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins definitely isn't getting "go away" heat. There's been multiple times in which he's been cheered, including recently. Heels who occasionally get cheered and also receive "you sold out" chants don't get go away heat. Go away heat is reserved for guys like X-Pac. Gross mischaracterization.

Pretty much every character in WWE hasn't evolved in months. Reigns still wears Shield gear, has the Shield theme song still. He comes off as looking a scorned ex girlfriend who can't get over an ex boyfriend who dumped her ass and left her on her own to fend for herself, which hasn't worked out for her, to say the least. Rollins also gets more promo time because so many of the current full timers from the upper midcard can't even cut a decent promo. Maybe if those guys stepped up their game, they would get more promo time and Seth wouldn't be on the screen so damn much. I legit think that is a BIG part of the reason why Seth gets so much airtime. Even WWE themselves know while they like certain guys who aren't Rollins, that they desperately need to step up their game in a big way just to achieve the label of being "decent." Triple H cut the same damn promo every week in 2000, he became famous for it. And alot of those promos were flatout terrible. Droning on and on about being "The Game" and that awful delivery and tone he had. They were horrible watching them back now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


>


GOAT Response.

:rollins


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

It's still real to him, dammit!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins definitely isn't getting "go away" heat. There's been multiple times in which he's been cheered, including recently. Heels who occasionally get cheered and also receive "you sold out" chants don't get go away heat. Go away heat is reserved for guys like X-Pac. Gross mischaracterization.


*The Big Show gets "You Sold Out" chants. You've just proven my point. The post Wrestlemania crowd didn't even cheer Seth. They hijacked his match. If he was as over as you say, then they still would've cheered him despite the mundane match.*



> Pretty much every character in WWE hasn't evolved in months. Reigns still wears Shield gear, has the Shield theme song still. He comes off as looking a scorned ex girlfriend who can't get over an ex boyfriend who dumped her ass and left her on her own to fend for herself, which hasn't worked out for her, to say the least.


*
I've mentioned several times that Reigns needs to change. That still doesn't excuse Seth for being the most stale act on the roster.*



> Rollins also gets more promo time because so many of the current full timers from the upper midcard can't even cut a decent promo. Maybe if those guys stepped up their game, they would get more promo time and Seth wouldn't be on the screen so damn much. I legit think that is a BIG part of the reason why Seth gets so much airtime. Even WWE themselves know while they like certain guys who aren't Rollins, that they desperately need to step up their game in a big way just to achieve the label of being "decent." Triple H cut the same damn promo every week in 2000, he became famous for it. And alot of those promos were flatout terrible. Droning on and on about being "The Game" and that awful delivery and tone he had. They were horrible watching them back now.


*
They can't step up their game if they aren't given time. Reigns has been given more mic time and he's gotten better. No one else has, because it's necessary to have two sets of 20 minute promos for Seth to bore the crowd to death. Triple H didn't cut the same promo every week and he's one of the greastest mic workers of all time. "I'm the Game, and I'm THAT. DAMN. GOOD." is a catchphrase. "I'm the future." is not a catchphrase. It's a lazy copout for having shitty material and a moniker given to literally every relevant NXT talent. Seth is effectively saying he's on the same level as people who haven't even made their main roster debut. Since he's the champion, he should talk about being the NOW. Seth's delivery also sucks with his whiny voice, but of course you'll attribute that to being a coward heel instead of him simply being bad on the mic.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

So in a time where heels are beloved, a heel that is actually kinda good at being a heel is hated... like, legitimately? :lmao


P.S. Reigns vs Rollins discussions always boil down to people being angry about Seth doing things BADLY (apparently) whereas Reigns just doesn't do them at all, because he is that bad. :lel


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> They can't step up their game if they aren't given time. Reigns has been given more mic time and he's gotten better. No one else has, because it's necessary to have two sets of 20 minute promos for Seth to bore the crowd to death. Triple H didn't cut the same promo every week and he's one of the greastest mic workers of all time. "I'm the Game, and I'm THAT. DAMN. GOOD." is a catchphrase. "I'm the future." is not a catchphrase. It's a lazy copout for having shitty material and a moniker given to literally every relevant NXT talent. Seth is effectively saying he's on the same level as people who haven't even made their main roster debut. Since he's the champion, he should talk about being the NOW. Seth's delivery also sucks with his whiny voice, but of course you'll attribute that to being a coward heel instead of him simply being bad on the mic.*


Whiney voice, irritating catchphrase....

You say he sucks, I believe he is doing EXACTLY what the WWE wants on you.

No disrespect intended.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The Big Show gets "You Sold Out" chants. You've just proven my point. The post Wrestlemania crowd didn't even cheer Seth. They hijacked his match. If he was as over as you say, then they still would've cheered him despite the mundane match.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


And Rollins has been getting You Sold Out chants since JUNE. That's almost a year. That's impressive. And of course they hijacked that match, Big Show and Kane were in it and fans have made it known they want those guys to retire. Not like it was a one on one match with Rollins. That would never happen. He actually got cheered during his entrance that night when he went to meet Brock in the ring (night after WM). Got a big pop. The pop after cashing in speaks for itself. Seth isn't anymore stale than guys like Show, Kane, Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose, Reigns (who still has Shield attire and music and the same character from his Shield days). Rollins was actually given a new character after the Shield breakup while Reigns is still the same EXACT guy from the Shield. So yeah, he's not more stale than Reigns.

There's a reason why WWE won't give some guys more time, though. Vince loves Reign's look. He has 3 hours of time to fill every Monday night with clear segments on that show that are just throwaway segments and Vince STILL won't give Reigns that time to improve. There is a reason for that. Vince wants Reigns to succeed. But even he knows he's not there yet and doesn't trust him enough to give him extended time yet. The fact that he has FIVE hours of TV time a week to kill and won't let Reigns cut a longer than usual promo for him speaks VOLUMES. Even Vince would rather have Rollins cut more promos than hear Reigns cut a longer one. And this is the role that Rollins is less comfortable in (face) and Vince still prefers him than some of the other guys. It's telling.

And lolcatchphrases. Judging promos by catchphrases is so lazy and not anywhere close to what a good promo is based on. There's an art to cutting a promo, and just spewing a bunch of corny ass catchphrases isn't the mark of a good promo. Catchphrases are good in moderation, but it's also a way to get a cheap pop or cheap heat. Speaking like a normal human being and not like a cheesy cartoon character with one liners and corny ass nicknames is the mark of a good promo. The way some people see it, they want each guy to have 4 or 5 different catchphrases and use them in practically every sentence they speak and deem that as a great promo. That's the equivalent of a song just repeating it's chorus over and over again and nothing else to it. But hey, I also preferred HBK's mic work to guys like Austin who just had catchphrase after catchphrase. I like guys who speak like real people and not cartoon characters with non-stop catchphrases.

Rollins delivery is fantastic these days. There's a reason why the strong majority of people, some who don't even care for him, have even said he has improved greatly in the promo department. He really has. It's been a true joy to watch. His arrogant heel laugh is just a notch below HBK's too. It's so annoying and irritating and he plays it perfectly. Before his last few months of promos, I honestly didn't thin he was capable of becoming a good promo. But these past 3-6 months or so, he's turned me into a believer. The awesome part is a heel persona isn't even his natural role. People are right to wonder just how great he will be when he finally turns face. But in the meantime, I'm not in any big rush for that. I am enjoying his heel run far too much. Even if he wasn't World Champion right now, I'd be enjoying his actual heel work far too much to want any big change to his character right now. I think he will stay heel for another year or so, give or take a few months, and then probably turn and have a feud with H.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And Rollins has been getting You Sold Out chants since JUNE. That's almost a year. That's impressive. And of course they hijacked that match, Big Show and Kane were in it and fans have made it known they want those guys to retire. *Not like it was a one on one match with Rollins. That would never happen.*


*I'll remember that.*



> He actually got cheered during his entrance that night when he went to meet Brock in the ring (night after WM). Got a big pop. The pop after cashing in speaks for itself. Seth isn't anymore stale than guys like Show, Kane, Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose, Reigns (who still has Shield attire and music and the same character from his Shield days). Rollins was actually given a new character after the Shield breakup while Reigns is still the same EXACT guy from the Shield. So yeah, he's not more stale than Reigns.


*Actually, Seth is more stale than Reigns. Reigns evolved his moveset. Reigns became more intense. Reigns started dominating matches. Reigns improved on the mic. Reigns acknowledged that he has doubters and set to prove them all wrong. Reigns has done something different every month. The company keeps booking him in tag team matches, putting him in an endless feud with the Big Show, and refuses to give him a significant storyline. That's not his problem.*



> There's a reason why WWE won't give some guys more time, though. Vince loves Reign's look. He has 3 hours of time to fill every Monday night with clear segments on that show that are just throwaway segments and Vince STILL won't give Reigns that time to improve. There is a reason for that. Vince wants Reigns to succeed. But even he knows he's not there yet and doesn't trust him enough to give him extended time yet. The fact that he has FIVE hours of TV time a week to kill and won't let Reigns cut a longer than usual promo for him speaks VOLUMES. Even Vince would rather have Rollins cut more promos than hear Reigns cut a longer one. And this is the role that Rollins is less comfortable in (face) and Vince still prefers him than some of the other guys. It's telling.


*
Are you blind or are you just ignoring the 11 minute segment he had on Monday where he was perfectly comfortable and turned a crowd of smarks on his side? Here's a reminder:




*


> And lolcatchphrases. Judging promos by catchphrases is so lazy and not anywhere close to what a good promo is based on. There's an art to cutting a promo, and just spewing a bunch of corny ass catchphrases isn't the mark of a good promo. Catchphrases are good in moderation, but it's also a way to get a cheap pop or cheap heat.


*Nowhere did I base Triple H's promos on his catchphrase. YOU'RE the one that brought it up as a reason he was bad, which is wrong. I've made it very clear that Rollins is cutting the same exact promo in its entirety every single week. There hasn't been any new information shared in 10 months.

I'm the future
I'm Mr. MITB(Replace with World Champion)
The Authority always wins
Best for Business

There's every Seth Rollins promo ever on repeat for 20 minutes.*



> Rollins delivery is fantastic these days. There's a reason why the strong majority of people, some who don't even care for him, have even said he has improved greatly in the promo department. He really has. It's been a true joy to watch. His arrogant heel laugh is just a notch below HBK's too. It's so annoying and irritating and he plays it perfectly. Before his last few months of promos, I honestly didn't thin he was capable of becoming a good promo. But these past 3-6 months or so, he's turned me into a believer.


*He's done nothing different in 10 months. He was actually booked better against Ambrose, because it's Ambrose, but he was still cutting the same promo.*


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

You can't say Seth cant cut a promo after that segment with Cena and Edge. Or when he told off Heyman and Lesnar prior to the RR.

"You know me John. I'm gonna kill him anyway" That was one of the best segments in a LONG time. Though that says as much about the quality of WWE TV lately as it does about Seth's improvement. 

That said, the WWE botched his development. The time where he was de-facto leader of the Authority wrestlers with Steph and Hunter gone was great for him. He was coming across as more vicious, scheming, successful as a solo wrestler etc... He was leading and putting up a decent fight against a system that was stacked against heels (different GM per show, almost all being faces). When Hunter and Steph came back, they dominated 3/4 of the promos, Seth relied on the team more, and all of the progress slid backwards to July/August levels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Are you blind or are you just ignoring the 11 minute segment he had on Monday where he was perfectly comfortable and turned a crowd of smarks on his side? Here's a reminder:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, one ten minute promo in the span of how many months that the Shield has been split for now? 10 months? Yeah, one promo in ten months. And a ten minute promo at that. This your next "face of the company" ladies and gentlemen. Not good enough to carry a 20 minute promo yet, but we'll give him 10 since he's working against Show. And those fans aren't now Reigns fans. :ti They just hate Big Show, which smarks have been displaying for YEARS now. But yeah, I guess Rollins is the reason that match got hijacked and not Show or Kane, too, right?

And again, on the IWC in 2000 Triple H was criticized for the same exact thing. Long, boring, repetitve promos in which he calls himself "The Game" a million times. Calls himself "That Damn Good" a million more times. Puts over "The McMahon-Helmsely Regime" a million times. People on the internet absolutely crushed him a million times harder after a couple of months than anyone is bashing Seth on the internet nowadays. :shrug

Again, you could say a bunch of people on the roster have done nothing different for even longer periods of time. Reigns, same character, same theme song, same attire. Bryan, most popular guy on the roster, same character for a couple years now. Ambrose. been doing the lunatic thing for the same time period of the Shield breakup. Everyone has been the same character and "haven't done anything" for long periods of time. Rollins won MITB less than a year ago and cashed in successfully at WM, which is a pretty rare thing. Guess he has to go out every week and do something completely different to get some off of his back. But it's cool if certain other people have been the same exact thing for much longer than Rollins has, including some of the most successful people in the company such as John Cena and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow, one ten minute promo in the span of how many months that the Shield has been split for now? 10 months? Yeah, one promo in ten months. And a ten minute promo at that. This your next "face of the company" ladies and gentlemen. Not good enough to carry a 20 minute promo yet, but we'll give him 10 since he's working against Show. And those fans aren't now Reigns fans. :ti They just hate Big Show, which smarks have been displaying for YEARS now. But yeah, I guess Rollins is the reason that match got hijacked and not Show or Kane, too, right?


*
Reigns has had plenty of opportunities to speak on the microphone. He just gets 5 minutes like everyone should instead of 20 to bore crowds to tears. I never said Rollins is the reason the match was hijacked, but if he's as over as you claim, then he should be getting cheered when he's in the ring. *



> And again, on the IWC in 2000 Triple H was criticized for the same exact thing. Long, boring, repetitve promos in which he calls himself "The Game" a million times. Calls himself "That Damn Good" a million more times. Puts over "The McMahon-Helmsely Regime" a million times. People on the internet absolutely crushed him a million times harder after a couple of months than anyone is bashing Seth on the internet nowadays. :shrug


*And those people still watched because they wanted to see Triple H lose. They don't tune in to see Seth lose, because he has lost so much that it doesn't mean anything. There's a big difference between 6.0's and not being able to get 3's.*



> Again, you could say a bunch of people on the roster have done nothing different for even longer periods of time. Reigns, same character, same theme song, same attire. Bryan, most popular guy on the roster, same character for a couple years now. Ambrose. been doing the lunatic thing for the same time period of the Shield breakup. Everyone has been the same character and "haven't done anything" for long periods of time. Rollins won MITB less than a year ago and cashed in successfully at WM, which is a pretty rare thing. Guess he has to go out every week and do something completely different to get some off of his back. But it's cool if certain other people have been the same exact thing for much longer than Rollins has, including some of the most successful people in the company such as John Cena and Daniel Bryan. I'm out. Got work early tomorrow.


*And here you are deflecting again. Everyone else being stale doesn't excuse Rollins for being stale, especially since Rollins is taking up most of the television time. Woohoo, he cashed in at Mania, and that hype died down within a week when they realized he'll just be doing the same shit throughout his entire title run. Goodnight btw :bye*


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

I agree with the senitiment on his promos, there boring and tedious, but the rest ut his laugh is awsesome an suits him perfectly. Rollins is the perfect chickenshit Heel, but he does need to win some fucking matches without JJ security to help him, shit like that makes him look like a Geek. It think your problem is lees with the fact Rollin's is a chickenshit and more everyone else is a chicken shit heel what makes this guy special


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Reigns has had plenty of opportunities to speak on the microphone. He just gets 5 minutes like everyone should instead of 20 to bore crowds to tears. I never said Rollins is the reason the match was hijacked, but if he's as over as you claim, then he should be getting cheered when he's in the ring. *


He does? Because a couple of posts ago you said he doesn't get enough time on the mic and that that is exactly what he needs to improve. :shrug





> *And those people still watched because they wanted to see Triple H lose. They don't tune in to see Seth lose, because he has lost so much that it doesn't mean anything. There's a big difference between 6.0's and not being able to get 3's.*


The thing is HHH didn't lose that much, which is what makes him different than every other heel in wrestling history. He probably has the highest winning percentage as a heel in wrestling history, if someone actually kept track of that. And you could just easily say people tuned into see Rock during that year moreso than they did to see HHH, which I think is absolutely the case. Raw has been getting the same stagnant ratings for years now, even with Cena on top in his most recent reigns. Anyone who thought a guy in the infancy of his career at 28 years old who is a fucking heel was going to pop Attitude Era ratings is on another planet. Not gonna happen ever again.





> *And here you are deflecting again. Everyone else being stale doesn't excuse Rollins for being stale, especially since Rollins is taking up most of the television time. Woohoo, he cashed in at Mania, and that hype died down within a week when they realized he'll just be doing the same shit throughout his entire title run.*


Not deflecting. More like addressing you picking on one guy over and over and over and over again for being "stale" when there are plenty more guys who are TONS more stale than he is. That includes Reigns, btw. Guy has had the same character, look, and theme since late 2012. Three years and the same old shit from this guy. Hasn't changed a thing. Rollins was at least given a brand new heel character when the Shield broke up. Ambrose got a new look and theme. Bryan and Cena same character for years. Hell, you can make an argument the entire roster is stale. Rollins has had the same character for 10 months. Just some odd, misplaced arguments all centered on one guy. Anyways, it's nearly 2AM here and I have work tomorrow. I'm out for now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> He does? Because a couple of posts ago you said he doesn't get enough time on the mic and that that is exactly what he needs to improve. :shrug


*No, I said Reigns has gotten mic time and he has improved. I said the rest of the roster didn't get mic time, and they need it to improve.*




> The thing is HHH didn't lose that much, which is what makes him different than every other heel in wrestling history. He probably has the highest winning percentage as a heel in wrestling history, if someone actually kept track of that.


*Did you forget this guy existed? *












> And you could just easily say people tuned into see Rock during that year moreso than they did to see HHH, which I think is absolutely the case.


*Every Batman needs a Joker. A top face is nothing without a top heel and vice versa. All of the top babyfaces have beaten Seth and he isn't a threat without The Authority. This was even brought to light in Orton's promo on Monday when he straight up said Seth can't win without them.*



> Raw has been getting the same stagnant ratings for years now, even with Cena on top in his most recent reigns. Anyone who thought a guy in the infancy of his career at 28 years old who is a fucking heel was going to pop Attitude Era ratings is on another planet. Not gonna happen ever again.


*
Then what does that make you and others who blamed Reigns for the entire ratings of the show while he had 5 minute segments :HHH2?*



> Not deflecting. More like addressing you picking on one guy over and over and over and over again for being "stale" when there are plenty more guys who are TONS more stale than he is. That includes Reigns, btw. Guy has had the same character, look, and theme since late 2012. Three years and the same old shit from this guy. Hasn't changed a thing. Rollins was at least given a brand new heel character when the Shield broke up. Ambrose got a new look and theme. Bryan and Cena same character for years. Hell, you can make an argument the entire roster is stale. Rollins has had the same character for 10 months. Just some odd, misplaced arguments all centered on one guy. Anyways, it's nearly 2AM here and I have work tomorrow. I'm out for now.


*
Do you need me to quote my posts of talking about Ziggler, Wyatt, Reigns, and The Usos being stale? I do it quite frequently, you just only notice when it's Seth because for some reason he can do no wrong and doesn't deserve to be criticized like everyone else despite taking up the most television time. The difference that I already pointed out several times, is that Reigns adapted to every situation despite his tired one man Shield gimmick. Seth uses the same promo on everyone and never changes any of his material. Reigns had different stuff for Big Show, Bryan, Kane, Cena, Lesnar, and everyone else he encountered, so yes, Seth is the most stale act on the roster.*


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

its funny i love rollins myself think hes a rare gem plays his role awesome. i had a friend stop by while i was watching raw when seth came on he got mad at the end he hated rollins with a passion. my friend hadnt watched wrestling in years. only seeing rollins once and getting that much hate means to me rolins is doing his job right


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Seth's treatment could be better sometimes. I can do without the Authority in general. That angle should have been dissolved by now.

But Rollins himself is one of the (very) few things left about this product that I still enjoy. I get a real kick out of his laugh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth has the best heel laugh since Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Seth Rollins is just doing his job as the cowardly heel in this role. When he does that laugh. Not only it is to annoy you but it also a troll laugh manner. You think he sucks on the mic and his delivery sucks? Okay look at his whole wrestling career. ROH, WSX, NXT and now. Each year he has improved on the mic and his delivery is getting an inch better from his early wrestling career. He stole the show at this year's Royal Rumble in a triple threat match. He stole the show at this year's WM during his match with Randy Orton and cashed in on main event match. Won it too in a heel manner. It has only been what now a few weeks and you are already tired of him as being a heel Champion? Good grief I would hate to read on your thoughts when Edge was a cowardly heel and heel Champion and Triple H as a cowardly heel Champion in the Ruthless Aggression Era. If you don't like him that match then the logically thing to do is just stop watching him completely.*_


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Clearly he's doing his job lol.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

That laugh is awesome. :lol

But yea his half the reason I even watch these days, his awesome.

has improved in all aspects as well.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm tired of him too, he's being champion during a month and hemade the people tired of him, and his mic skills are AWFULL. When Kane puts the mask on , he has to eviscerate seth rollins and become the new WWE Champion, Kane has to save us from rollins'boring reign. 

It's going to happen this:








[/IMG]


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyler-fucking-Black is the WWE champion and a part of the IWC are STILL complaining. No wonder Vince 'doesn't listen'.

Look, everyone's entitled to their opinion, but I think the ratio of people that think Seth Rollins has been the best thing on the roster for the last 10 months to the amount of people who think he's boring works pretty well in Rollins' favour.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Kalashnikov said:


> BEST VIDEO ON THE INTERNET BAR NONE


^ @OP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Embrace Seth for his dastardly ways. I like him hamming it up a bit as a heel.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't get the Rollins hate on here. The dude his improved month in and month out since the Shield split - proving everyone wrong who didn't think he'd make a good heel (including me) in the process. He's one of the best parts of the crappy product. Amazing matches, good (and improving) promos, and a young fresh main eventer.

Seth is far and away the best option for champion right now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Embrace Seth for his dastardly ways. I like him hamming it up a bit as a heel.


He's certainly doing a good job :rollins


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Tyler-fucking-Black is the WWE champion and a part of the IWC are STILL complaining. No wonder Vince 'doesn't listen'.


Not everybody are ROH fans you know.

And also, when Tyler-fucking-Black was the champion in ROH, he was pretty much hated by the IWC back then as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Not everybody are ROH fans you know.
> 
> And also, when Tyler-fucking-Black was the champion in ROH, he was pretty much hated by the IWC back then as well.


I was a fan of his because I loved Age of the Fall.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I was a fan of his because I loved Age of the Fall.


I honestly never was a fan of him when he was in ROH, didn't like his wrestling style that much. I enjoyed his matches vs. Danielson, McGuinness & Richards but that's pretty much it. 

But now I am a fan. Guy has improved his mic & character work greatly. :rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I honestly never was a fan of him when he was in ROH, didn't like his wrestling style that much. I enjoyed his matches vs. Danielson, McGuinness & Richards but that's pretty much it.
> 
> But now I am a fan. Guy has improved his mic & character work greatly. :rollins


He's tightened up his ring work too, imo. He's come a long way from the 19 year old kid diving off of that basketball goal against Marek Brave, if I remember correctly.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> He's tightened up his ring work too, imo. He's come a long way from the 19 year old kid diving off of that basketball goal against Marek Brave, if I remember correctly.


Absolutely! I still don't see him as one of the best in the world or anything like that, but he for sure is better than he was in ROH. Back then I felt like he could only have a good match when he was in the ring with Bryan and Nigel, and anyone could have a good match with those 2.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No, I said Reigns has gotten mic time and he has improved. I said the rest of the roster didn't get mic time, and they need it to improve.*


That's strange. Because I was only talking about Reigns.



*Did you forget this guy existed? *







[/Quote]

No, I remember him quite well. Even he put over Goldberg clean on nationalt TV and Piper clean on PPV during that run, though. :HHH2





> *Every Batman needs a Joker. A top face is nothing without a top heel and vice versa. All of the top babyfaces have beaten Seth and he isn't a threat without The Authority. This was even brought to light in Orton's promo on Monday when he straight up said Seth can't win without them.*


Who does he need to be "threatning" to again exactly? It doesn't matter as long as he is winning with or without help. He has to look threatning to the wrestling audience? Even when he's done truly awful things like put Dean through cinderblocks and the thing with Edge all you still did was poo-poo it as awful. ust admit you don't like him no matter what he does, it's extremely obvious. 




> *
> Do you need me to quote my posts of talking about Ziggler, Wyatt, Reigns, and The Usos being stale? I do it quite frequently, you just only notice when it's Seth because for some reason he can do no wrong and doesn't deserve to be criticized like everyone else despite taking up the most television time. The difference that I already pointed out several times, is that Reigns adapted to every situation despite his tired one man Shield gimmick. Seth uses the same promo on everyone and never changes any of his material. Reigns had different stuff for Big Show, Bryan, Kane, Cena, Lesnar, and everyone else he encountered, so yes, Seth is the most stale act on the roster.*


No one else really sees this other material that Reigns uses other than you, though. You do realize that though, right? Fact is he's been the same guy and look for 3 years now. Realize that when you call someone else more stale. Because it's an easily provable thing to prove that assertion wrong.

Seth isn't above criticism. Criticie him all you want, you do it anyway. He does a truly despicable thing like the Edge situation, something heelish, and you still dismiss it as no big deal. So, he's done things that a strong heel would do and you still shit on it. Like I said, just admit that no matter what he does you will shit on it like you always do. It's a fact.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

He's just not good enough on the mic to justify getting as much promo time as he does I know thats not his fault but the guy cannot cut a good promo and he doesn't have much charisma and personality as well.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Tyler-fucking-Black is the WWE champion and a part of the IWC are STILL complaining. No wonder Vince 'doesn't listen'.
> 
> Look, everyone's entitled to their opinion, but I think the ratio of people that think Seth Rollins has been the best thing on the roster for the last 10 months to the amount of people who think he's boring works pretty well in Rollins' favour.


10 of the worst months in WWE history.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Tyler-fucking-Black is the WWE champion and a part of the IWC are STILL complaining. No wonder Vince 'doesn't listen'.
> 
> Look, everyone's entitled to their opinion, but I think the ratio of people that think Seth Rollins has been the best thing on the roster for the last 10 months to the amount of people who think he's boring works pretty well in Rollins' favour.


Thankfully, you are correct. And thank God for that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rollins is stale. The fact that others are stale too doesn't excuse that he is. It's ridiculous that Ziggler can beat Neville but the WWE Champ needs help from J&J Security. 

The person who carried the belt after Brock Lesnar needed to have stronger booking. How do you go from a dominant force in Lesnar to more chickenshit heel antics from Rollins? The WWE needs to correct their booking with Rollins, scale back his overexposure and switch up his promo's.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That's strange. Because I was only talking about Reigns.





Showstopper said:


> Rollins also gets more promo time because so *many of the current full timers from the upper midcard can't even cut a decent promo. Maybe if those guys stepped up their game, they would get more promo time *and Seth wouldn't be on the screen so damn much.


*Very strange, because that looks plural to me.*




> No, I remember him quite well. Even he put over Goldberg clean on nationalt TV and Piper clean on PPV during that run, though. :HHH2


*
Out of how many dirty wins :drake1?*





> Who does he need to be "threatning" to again exactly? It doesn't matter as long as he is winning with or without help. He has to look threatning to the wrestling audience? Even when he's done truly awful things like put Dean through cinderblocks and the thing with Edge all you still did was poo-poo it as awful. ust admit you don't like him no matter what he does, it's extremely obvious.


*
It does matter, because CHAMPIONS need to be credible. Just because WWE is too stupid to book their champions correctly doesn't make it ok for the World Champion to be the weakest in history. You're also straight up lying, considering I JUST pointed out Seth stomping Dean through cinderblocks in a thread yesterday and attended the DC RAW where he had his foot on Edge's head and gave him credit for that in my review: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...w-recap-ortons-dark-segment.html#post43467993
*




> No one else really sees this other material that Reigns uses other than you, though. You do realize that though, right? Fact is he's been the same guy and look for 3 years now. Realize that when you call someone else more stale. Because it's an easily provable thing to prove that assertion wrong.


*
It's not my fault if you're too blind to see that :draper2. It's readily apparent that Reigns cuts a different promo every time he grabs the mic and doesn't even need to be proven.*



> Seth isn't above criticism. Criticie him all you want, you do it anyway. He does a truly despicable thing like the Edge situation, something heelish, and you still dismiss it as no big deal. So, he's done things that a strong heel would do and you still shit on it. Like I said, just admit that no matter what he does you will shit on it like you always do. It's a fact.


*So he threatened Edge and hasn't done shit since and we're supposed to clap for him? Meanwhile Reigns improves every week, you bring up shit from 2014, and you want to act like you're objective :drake1?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Seth Rollins is just doing his job as the cowardly heel in this role. When he does that laugh. Not only it is to annoy you but it also a troll laugh manner. You think he sucks on the mic and his delivery sucks? Okay look at his whole wrestling career. ROH, WSX, NXT and now. Each year he has improved on the mic and his delivery is getting an inch better from his early wrestling career. He stole the show at this year's Royal Rumble in a triple threat match. He stole the show at this year's WM during his match with Randy Orton and cashed in on main event match. Won it too in a heel manner. It has only been what now a few weeks and you are already tired of him as being a heel Champion? Good grief I would hate to read on your thoughts when Edge was a cowardly heel and heel Champion and Triple H as a cowardly heel Champion in the Ruthless Aggression Era. If you don't like him that match then the logically thing to do is just stop watching him completely.*_



Nah, come on, man. The guy who's been the same character for a mere 10 months is the most stale guy on the roster..or something. Not guys who have been the same guy for years on end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Very strange, because that looks plural to me.*


It does. But Reigns was the number one guy I was implying in that post. 





> *
> Out of how many dirty wins :drake1?*


Way to refute that.







> *
> It does matter, because CHAMPIONS need to be credible. Just because WWE is too stupid to book their champions correctly doesn't make it ok for the World Champion to be the weakest in history. You're also straight up lying, considering I JUST pointed out Seth stomping Dean through cinderblocks in a thread yesterday and attended the DC RAW where he had his foot on Edge's head and gave him credit for that in my review: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...w-recap-ortons-dark-segment.html#post43467993
> *


When the Edge thing first happened, I remember you saying it was a lousy segment and wasn't as heelish as you would have liked. Maybe you like it now, but you didn't back then.





> *
> It's not my fault if you're too blind to see that :draper2. It's readily apparent that Reigns cuts a different promo every time he grabs the mic and doesn't even need to be proven.*


You're one the very few who apparently see this, though. I'll take that ratio.





> *So he threatened Edge and hasn't done shit since and we're supposed to clap for him? Meanwhile Reigns improves every week, you bring up shit from 2014, and you want to act like you're objective :drake1?*


Reigns improves every week, yet Vince still won't give him alot of promo time. Again, there is a reason for that. If Reigns was any good on the mic, he'd be getting a shit ton of time on the mic, just like faces and future faces of the company get in a talk heavy company. If you can't see that Rollins has improved MASSIVELY on the mic since he first started out, then you are blind as can be. Even other people who don't particularly like him have acknowledged this time and time again. I'll admit he used to be very 'meh' on the mic, but he's actually shown some marked improvement over the past few months, and it shows every week. It's not some imaginary improvement that just marks of his claim, even other people who don't like him see it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It does. But Reigns was the number one guy I was implying in that post.


*And this thread has nothing to do with Reigns. You're continually deflecting blame from Rollins because you don't want to accept that he's been doing the same shit for 10 months.
*


> When the Edge thing first happened, I remember you saying it was a lousy segment and wasn't as heelish as you would have liked. Maybe you like it now, but you didn't back then.


*Did you even read the post I linked? It hasn't been edited. Not sure what you're talking about.*














> Reigns improves every week, yet Vince still won't give him alot of promo time. Again, there is a reason for that. If Reigns was any good on the mic, he'd be getting a shit ton of time on the mic, just like faces and future faces of the company get in a talk heavy company. If you can't see that Rollins has improved MASSIVELY on the mic since he first started out, then you are blind as can be. Even other people who don't particularly like him have acknowledged this time and time again. I'll admit he used to be very 'meh' on the mic, but he's actually shown some marked improvement over the past few months, and it shows every week. It's not some imaginary improvement that just marks of his claim, even other people who don't like him see it.


*Yet Reigns just got an 11 minute segment on Monday. Here you are harping on the past again and ignoring the present because it doesn't benefit your argument. Rollins hasn't improved since June because he's been doing the same shit. The only reason he gets the praise he does is because of who he is. He gets a free pass because of his ring work and most people here ignore how stale he is because of it. If it was any WWE product still repeating the same shit from 10 months ago, he'd be crucified.*


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I can understand that some people are annoyed by the chickenshit antics or the weak as fuck booking. I'm a huge fan of his and it kinda bothers me too but you can't question his improvements over the last year .
The guy managed to get Kane over in a smark town like London .


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> I can understand that some people are annoyed by the chickenshit antics or the weak as fuck booking. I'm a huge fan of his and it kinda bothers me too but you can't question his improvements over the last year .


And they mean nothing to me since his stagnant booking won't allow me to enjoy anything outside of his in-ring work. He's been the same character for nearly a year, cuts the same boring promos, and gets weaker and weaker every month. And no, my frustration with him has nothing to do with him being a great heel. That's just a poor excuse since I'm part of an audience that can't be worked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And this thread has nothing to do with Reigns. You're continually deflecting blame from Rollins because you don't want to accept that he's been doing the same shit for 10 months.
> *


No, I'm bringing up others because you're saying Rollins is the most stale on the roster, when it is easily provable that he is not. How to easily prove otherwise? Other folks on the roster have been the same character for longer than he is. That's not even an insult to those wrestlers. They're not in charge of what characters they are. Creative is. If anything, it's an insult on them.




> *Did you even read the post I linked? It hasn't been edited. Not sure what you're talking about.*


Don't eve know what your point is here. You can bring up Hogan, Flair, or anyone else. No one won as much as a heel than HHH. And yes, people got very sick and tired of that in 2000, too.








> *Yet Reigns just got an 11 minute segment on Monday. Here you are harping on the past again and ignoring the present because it doesn't benefit your argument. Rollins hasn't improved since June because he's been doing the same shit. The only reason he gets the praise he does is because of who he is. He gets a free pass because of his ring work and most people here ignore how stale he is because of it. If it was any WWE product still repeating the same shit from 10 months ago, he'd be crucified.*


All you can do to here is bring up one 11 minute segment Reigns had this past week. :drake1 Do you not see how sad that is? One 11 minute segment in nearly a year? And the guy is a face? Supposedly next face of the company level? How can you say Reigns has improved when his longest promo segment of the past year is 11 minutes and it just took place last week? You can't. Literally impossible. And if you're getting on Rollins because of his material is the same, then that's on Creative, not Rollins. And even if you do have the same material every week, you can still absolutely improve your mic skills, which he's done tenfold. Other guys who don't care for him have brought this up multiple times that he has improved drastically. If you can't see that, then there is nothing any of us can do for you. But hey, Reigns has had one 10 minute promo in 10 months, it took place just last week, but he's improved. Haha, alrighty. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't eve know what your point is here. You can bring up Hogan, Flair, or anyone else. No one won as much as a heel than HHH. And yes, people got very sick and tired of that in 2000, too.


*
Are you struggling with comprehension? You said I never gave Rollins credit for his heinous acts and I proved you wrong. This has nothing to do with Triple H, Flair, or Hogan.
*




> All you can do to here is bring up one 11 minute segment Reigns had this past week. :drake1 Do you not see how sad that is? One 11 minute segment in nearly a year? And the guy is a face? Supposedly next face of the company level? How can you say Reigns has improved when his longest promo segment of the past year is 11 minutes and it just took place last week? You can't. Literally impossible. And if you're getting on Rollins because of his material is the same, then that's on Creative, not Rollins. And even if you do have the same material every week, you can still absolutely improve your mic skills, which he's done tenfold. Other guys who don't care for him have brought this up multiple times that he has improved drastically. If you can't see that, then there is nothing any of us can do for you. But hey, Reigns has had one 10 minute promo in 10 months, it took place just last week, but he's improved. Haha, alrighty. This is beyond ridiculous.


*Your point? NO ONE needs 20 minute segments every week, and no one is getting them except Rollins so he can say the same shit over and over again, which is why he's the most stale. Reigns' short segments shouldn't bother anyone, but they sure do make you angry and run around talking about how awful he is with nothing to back your statements whatsoever for the year of 2015. Lol @ you using promo length time as an argument for lack of improvement as if Reigns controls that, while at the same time blaming creative for Rollins' redundant material. Unlike you, I'm willing to place most of the blame on booking and some of it on Rollins' whiny voice and terrible delivery. When Reigns turns heel and I ever see the term "go away heat", I will reference this thread.*


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> And they mean nothing to me since his stagnant booking won't allow me to enjoy anything outside of his in-ring work. He's been the same character for nearly a year, cuts the same boring promos, and gets weaker and weaker every month. And no, my frustration with him has nothing to do with him being a great heel. That's just a poor excuse since I'm part of an audience that can't be worked.


You misunderstood me , I share the same opinion as you , I was just answering to the people that were saying that he didn't improve.
On his booking , I have been bitching about it for months , I can understand that he is a heel but the fact that he couldn't beat Neville clean and had to have Kane lay down for him after being chokeslammed like a bitch pisses me off.
But the worst part is Big Show , Kane and J&J security , I'm so sick of them . I want Rollins to cheat on his own , not being helped by two washed up giants and two cruiserweights in every fucking match.


----------



## thehumpdinker (Apr 15, 2015)

Rollins is a jumped up mid-carder

Consider past heel Champions like Edge, HHH and Orton. Rollins simply does not measure up. He just benefits from a weak era.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Are you struggling with comprehension? You said I never gave Rollins credit for his heinous acts and I proved you wrong. This has nothing to do with Triple H, Flair, or Hogan.
> *


Yet, even in your praise of Rollins there, you did criticize him in some posts. I remember because you said you went to that show and the segment didn't get over well live or something like that. But I guess it's good you see that as heelish.




> *Your point? NO ONE needs 20 minute segments every week, and no one is getting them except Rollins so he can say the same shit over and over again, which is why he's the most stale. Reigns' short segments shouldn't bother anyone, but they sure do make you angry and run around talking about how awful he is with nothing to back your statements whatsoever for the year of 2015. Lol @ you using promo length time as an argument for lack of improvement as if Reigns controls that, while at the same time blaming creative for Rollins' redundant material. Unlike you, I'm willing to place most of the blame on booking and some of it on Rollins whiny voice and terrible delivery.*


Reigns' short segments don't bother me. But perhaps you should work on your comprehension. You've said a MILLION times that Reigns has improved on his mic work, yet he has one 10 minute promo in almost a year, and that promo just took place last week. I don't know how anyone can see so much improvement from someone on the mic when they barely get any mic time to the tune of one double digit minute segment in a year and it took place last week. That's because there is little to no improvement. If there was, he'd certainly be getting at least alittle bit more promo time than he's gotten these past number of months. Pretty obvious. Rollins has mastered his character and his character's promos, this much is apparent every single week. His vocabulary and delivery have been on point for months now. It's a joy to watch.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> You misunderstood me , I share the same opinion as you , I was just answering to the people that were saying that he didn't improve.
> On his booking , I have been bitching about it for months , I can understand that he is a heel but the fact that he couldn't beat Neville clean and had to have Kane lay down for him after being chokeslammed like a bitch pisses me off.
> But the worst part is Big Show , Kane and J&J security , I'm so sick of them . I want Rollins to cheat on his own , not being helped by two washed up giants and two cruiserweights in every fucking match.


I wasn't necessarily accusing you of anything. Those are just my feelings on the subject. Fine, he's improved on the mic but none of it means anything since he never has anything meaningful to say. Just "I'm the future!" over and over and over again for the last ten months. 

And unfortunately, it seems like heels can't do things that make them heels except in rare occasions.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> I wasn't necessarily accusing you of anything. Those are just my feelings on the subject. Fine, he's improved on the mic but none of it means anything since he never has anything meaningful to say. Just "I'm the future!" over and over and over again for the last ten months.
> 
> And unfortunately, it seems like heels can't do things that make them heels except in rare occasions.


Shitty booking (heel can't do anything evil) and shitty writers (repetitive promos). Everybody is suffering , the wrestlers and the fans.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yet, even in your praise of Rollins there, you did criticize him in some posts. I remember because you said you went to that show and the segment didn't get over well live or something like that. But I guess it's good you see that as heelish.


*Well, it's right there laid out for everybody in a link and a screenshot. I said everything up until Rollins having Edge under his foot sucked and I stand by it. It was awful and cringeworthy up until that point and the crowd didn't give a shit. However, I gave him credit for doing something dastardly for once and turning the segment around at the end.*




> Reigns' short segments don't bother me. But perhaps you should work on your comprehension. You've said a MILLION times that Reigns has improved on his mic work, yet he has one 10 minute promo in almost a year, and that promo just took place last week. I don't know how anyone can see so much improvement from someone on the mic when they barely get any mic time to the tune of one double digit minute segment in a year and it took place last week. That's because there is little to no improvement. If there was, he'd certainly be getting at least alittle bit more promo time than he's gotten these past number of months. Pretty obvious. Rollins has mastered his character and his character's promos, this much is apparent every single week. His vocabulary and delivery have been on point for months now. It's a joy to watch.


*Reigns has improved. He doesn't need to repeat himself for 20 minutes to show his improvement. His delivery has improved, his crowd interaction has improved, and his cadence of speech has improved. Many who aren't fans of Reigns have mentioned this in the last few weeks, but of course you'll ignore that. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, it's right there laid out for everybody in a link and a screenshot. I said everything up until Rollins having Edge under his foot sucked and I stand by it. It was awful and cringeworthy up until that point and the crowd didn't give a shit. However, I gave him credit for doing something dastardly for once and turning the segment around at the end.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's alot of improvement for someone who barely gets any mic time, I must say.

:HHH2

Seriously though, I'm more than open to give Reigns credit for improving. But I haven't seen it. The time he does get on the mic, it's pretty much the same shit all of the time. Something corny and cringeworthy to make him look "cool" which more than often does the exact opposite. Certainly nothing to separate his character from anyone else's. Not even sure what his character is these days, to be honest. Just the leftover guy from the Shield who is supposedly a badass. It takes more than a few minute promo here and there for me to notice any marked improvement on the mic. He doesn't anything significant or poignant on the mic, either, just like the rest of the roster, too.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Successful heel is successful.

Most heels nowadays are really just faces (since the babyfaces are just annoying wussies), but Rollins manages to generate real heel heat. He's a great troll!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That's alot of improvement for someone who barely gets any mic time, I must say.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> Seriously though, I'm more than open to give Reigns credit for improving. But I haven't seen it. The time he does get on the mic, it's pretty much the same shit all of the time. Something corny and cringeworthy to make him look "cool" which more than often does the exact opposite. Certainly nothing to separate his character from anyone else's. Not even sure what his character is these days, to be honest. Just the leftover guy from the Shield who is supposedly a badass. It takes more than a few minute promo here and there for me to notice any marked improvement on the mic. He doesn't anything significant or poignant on the mic, either, just like the rest of the roster, too.












*And this is the part where we'll agree to disagree :hunter*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And this is the part where we'll agree to disagree :hunter*


Of course. Because it's next to impossible to truly improve that much in the amount of time that Reigns has been allotted for promos.

:kobe9


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> I wasn't necessarily accusing you of anything. Those are just my feelings on the subject. Fine, he's improved on the mic but none of it means anything since he never has anything meaningful to say. Just "I'm the future!" over and over and over again for the last ten months.


*Exactly, this is as silly as me saying "Hey y'all, Reigns has the best Samoan Drop in the business now!" Who cares? It's not a new move, it's the same move he's been doing for years. If Rollins hasn't improved after 10 months of saying the same shit over and over again in 20 minute segments, then that is cause for concern. Reigns has improved with significantly less microphone time and he changes it up.*


----------



## Electrifying 3:16 (Mar 22, 2015)

Agreed 100%. I think Rollins was good until the fucking J&J. I don't remember last time he won a match clean. WWE needs to either turn him into a baddass heel without J&J, reform The Shield or turn him face. Good way of turning him face is The Authority screwing him over and taking back Orton. If they don't do it then there is no other option but putting the belt on Orton.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Exactly, this is as silly as me saying "Hey y'all, Reigns has the best Samoan Drop in the business now!" Who cares? It's not a new move, it's the same move he's been doing for years. If Rollins hasn't improved after 10 months of saying the same shit over and over again in 20 minute segments, then that is cause for concern. Reigns has improved with significantly less microphone time and he changes it up.*


I don't know about improving but at least he doesn't say the same thing over and over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> I don't know about improving but at least he doesn't say the same thing over and over.


Exactly. There is no improvement there. And newsflash: When was the last time anyone said anything meaningful on the mic in recent times? We watch the same show every single week. Nothing ever happens.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

If the WWE won't book Rollins to be more credible, I'll settle for his screen/promo time being cut in half. There's no reason to justify why one talent deserves to be cutting 20 minute promo's in this era. No one is exactly Rock or Austin. That allotted time can be spread around the roster because at this rate, the WWE is making me cringe when Steph and Seth get mic time. I like both, but they say the same crap each week.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Seth is overexposed. I really like the dude, but the time he gets on TV is ridiculous. Even before he was champ, he would cut 20 minute redundant ass promos and then appearing in like 3 or more segments throughout the night. 

It'd be nice if other guys got the same amount of dedication to show off their chops. I don't want to see anyone that much unless they are like Rock and Austin levels of entertaining. It just makes people wear out their welcome too quickly when they are all over Raw like that. It'd be fine if they switched it up with Seth. But it's just been the same shit with him. 

I still very much enjoy him, but I would like to see some of his time put into building up midcarders or something to a higher level. 

The Authority angle is already stale as all hell. So it's just makes Seth's staleness stick out even more. Time for some more character development and a new fresh angle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It is Vintage WWE, take something that is good, and drive it into the ground and make people sick of it. The WWE is so short-minded ALL the time it is laughable.

6 hours of weekly programming and instead of using it to give the entire roster meaningful storylines, character development, and reasons for people to care about the entire card, the WWE uses all this time to over expose their top guys and in turn make people care about almost NONE of the card instead.

This isn't a problem with Rollins at all, Rollins has been the WWE's MVP over the last year (outside of Lesnar and Heyman for the prior month) this is a problem with the WWE's booking, writing, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> It is Vintage WWE, take something that is good, and drive it into the ground and make people sick of it. The WWE is so short-minded ALL the time it is laughable.
> 
> 6 hours of weekly programming and instead of using it to give the entire roster meaningful storylines, character development, and reasons for people to care about the entire card, the WWE uses all this time to over expose their top guys and in turn make people care about almost NONE of the card instead.
> 
> This isn't a problem with Rollins at all, Rollins has been the WWE's MVP over the last year (outside of Lesnar and Heyman for the prior month) this is a problem with the WWE's booking, writing, etc.


*
It is a Rollins problem since he is the vessel of WWE's booking. Everyone blamed Ambrose for his poor delivery of Vince's shitty material, everyone blamed Reigns for his poor delivery Vince's shitty material, so Rollins should not be absolved of blame because he's a favorite around here. There needs to be consistency. It doesn't matter how good he is. The :fact is people are sick of hearing him cut the same promo and it's doing nothing for the product.*


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Empress said:


> If the WWE won't book Rollins to be more credible, I'll settle for his screen/promo time being cut in half. There's no reason to justify why one talent deserves to be cutting 20 minute promo's in this era. No one is exactly Rock or Austin. That allotted time can be spread around the roster because at this rate, the WWE is making me cringe when Steph and Seth get mic time. I like both, but they say the same crap each week.


To this day i don't get the opening 20 minute promos. Why the fuck you have to come out and say the same shit over and over and over again? I get that the Authority are heels, but those promos help no one in there and it only makes the overall product feel stale not just that faction. Theres no character development, people are wrestling the same fucking match every week and the feuds are just rehashes of past matches.

WWE's main product is one of the most tedious shits on TV right now, and its not Seth's fault or Roman's fault, its fucking Vince's fault.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> To this day i don't get the opening 20 minute promos. Why the fuck you have to come out and say the same shit over and over and over again? I get that the Authority are heels, but those promos help no one in there and it only makes the overall product feel stale not just that faction. Theres no character development, people are wrestling the same fucking match every week and the feuds are just rehashes of past matches.
> 
> WWE's main product is one of the most tedious shits on TV right now, and its not Seth's fault or Roman's fault, its fucking Vince's fault.


Agreed. I swear it's like Groundhog Day most of the time. We see the same talents every week, same matches with the predictable endings. We get the long drawn out self servicing Authority promos that waste nothing but time. 

It's getting very tedious at the moment. Doesn't help when talents like Kane and Show- good workers but overexposed- receive so much tv time. And where the hell is the rest of the roster?? I swear they use the same ten talents :lol 

Things need an overhaul badly. From booking, to the creative to characters. Things are just stale as hell right now. Something needs to shake it up. 

But not anytime soon it seems. Triple H about to open the show...again fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It is a Rollins problem since he is the vessel of WWE's booking. Everyone blamed Ambrose for his poor delivery of Vince's shitty material, everyone blamed Reigns for his poor delivery Vince's shitty material, so Rollins should not be absolved of blame because he's a favorite around here. There needs to be consistency. It doesn't matter how good he is. The :fact is people are sick of hearing him cut the same promo and it's doing nothing for the product.*


I get the point you are making here, and you are right about there should be consistency, but people are going to do that with their favorites, you do the same thing with Reigns, no big deal.

I think most of us here know what the real problems are :vince :vince2 :vince3, etc...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> WWE's main product is one of the most tedious shits on TV right now, and its not Seth's fault or Roman's fault, its fucking Vince's fault.


*
This I can respect. If you're not one of those people who blame every bad thing on Reigns and then blame booking and Vince when it comes to Rollins, then you're great.*



A-C-P said:


> I get the point you are making here, and you are right about there should be consistancy, but people are going to do that with their favorites, you do the same thing with Reigns, no big deal.











*
Quote me on any thread complaining about Wyatt, Ziggler, Ambrose, Rollins, etc. I always reference the booking. The Miz and Solomon Crowe are the only people I completely blame for sucking at their jobs.
*


> I think most of us here know what the real problems are :vince :vince2 :vince3, etc...


*
Then more people around here need to act like it :jericho2*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> It is Vintage WWE, take something that is good, and drive it into the ground and make people sick of it. The WWE is so short-minded ALL the time it is laughable.
> 
> 6 hours of weekly programming and instead of using it to give the entire roster meaningful storylines, character development, and reasons for people to care about the entire card, the WWE uses all this time to over expose their top guys and in turn make people care about almost NONE of the card instead.
> 
> This isn't a problem with Rollins at all, Rollins has been the WWE's MVP over the last year (outside of Lesnar and Heyman for the prior month) this is a problem with the WWE's booking, writing, etc.


Yeah, his mic skills have improved drastically from when he first got called to the main roster and to when the Shield first broke up. He's found his voice and molded it to perfection with his character. And that annoying laugh he does is spot on. I love it. Just think what he could do with a great creative team.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

No one can deny Seth has improved greatly character and mic wise. Especially from his time in the indies and even NXT. WWE has given him ample time to improve and he has, you can't take that away from him. Hell, I was one of the few who was marking the fuck out when Seth turned heel. I knew he had a little cockiness and brat to him in real life, so I knew he'd knock it out the park. Gimmicks that come from within always translates better. 

While I still adore Seth, it's time for another character development. I don't know what, but it needs to happen. I love J&J but it probably is time for Seth to really strike out on his own; especially as champion. Yeah, he's a transitional one so it truly doesn't bother me he's pretty chicken shit. But I can see why others hate his booking. 

Maybe all he needs is a new opponent and fresh storyline. He pretty much has faced all the top babyfaces, so that's going to be pretty hard. Either way, everything with Seth and surrounding him is stale. No fault of his own since it's booking, but it's still true. Not trying to take the piss at him. Just stating my opinion of his current situation.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> This I can respect. If you're not one of those people who blame every bad thing on Reigns and then blame booking and Vince when it comes to Rollins, then you're great.*


I seriously don't know how anyone can blame the talent at this point. Vince McMahon is the guy pulling the strings of said talent at the end of the day and the one calling the shots. He's the one who decides what should happen on each show and thats why i blame no one but that fucker.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Wynter said:


> No one can deny Seth has improved greatly character and mic wise. Especially from his time in the indies and even NXT. WWE has given him ample time to improve and he has, you can't take that away from him. Hell, I was one of the few who was marking the fuck out when Seth turned heel. I knew he had a little cockiness and brat to him in real life, so I knew he'd knock it out the park. Gimmicks that come from within always translates better.
> 
> While I still adore Seth, it's time for another character development. I don't know what, but it needs to happen. I love J&J but it probably is time for Seth to really strike out on his own; especially as champion. Yeah, he's a transitional one so it truly doesn't bother me he's pretty chicken shit. But I can see why others hate his booking.
> 
> Maybe all he needs is a new opponent and fresh storyline. He pretty much has faced all the top babyfaces, so that's going to be pretty hard. Either way, everything with Seth and surrounding him is stale. No fault of his own since it's booking, but it's still true. Not trying to take the piss at him. Just stating my opinion of his current situation.


Agree.

Bryan/Rollins would've been a hot feud at one point. But now Bryan is IC Champ, elevating that title and working with an injury that may cause him to take time off again. It could've been hottest face/heel. Alas, that peak moment has passed IMO.


----------



## PunchWalk (Apr 20, 2015)

DemBoy said:


> I seriously don't know how anyone can blame the talent at this point. Vince McMahon is the guy pulling the strings of said talent at the end of the day and the one calling the shots. He's the one who decides what should happen on each show and thats why i blame no one but that fucker.


The thing Vince should be blamed for most is the "talent" (I use that term very loosely) he has decided to push. When you have charisma vacuums like Reigns, Orton, Rollins, etc., occupying the main event, then the creative team has their hands tied because there is not much you can do with them. They're not interesting or entertaining in any way.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

PunchWalk said:


> The thing Vince should be blamed for most is the "talent" (I use that term very loosely) he has decided to push. When you have charisma vacuums like Reigns, Orton, Rollins, etc., occupying the main event, then the creative team has their hands tied because there is not much you can do with them. They're not interesting or entertaining in any way.


:bryanlol kay2 

Whatever you say brah.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Lord, these rejoiners are dedicated :clap 


Either way, we can all agree the talents on roster(maybe expect Brock) have to deal with fuckery. Some handle it better than others, but still fuckery :lol


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Seth is definitely on the list of "things I don't miss" since I'm not watching anymore. He's has the potential to be amazing, but his character leaves so much to be desired and then with him never winning cleanly, it doesn't make for someone I would enjoy watching. Which is why I'm glad I am not watching since he's become 'champion'.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

Can't believe the Rollins criticisms. The guy is a great cowardly heel, he's decent on the mic (he entertains me at least) and has wrestled some brilliant matches this year. He hasn't even wrestled his first proper PPV title defense yet and people are getting fed up? Some people are never happy! Rollins is a great talent. Genuinely surprised by the hate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Peter Venkman said:


> Can't believe the Rollins criticisms. The guy is a great cowardly heel, he's decent on the mic (he entertains me at least) and has wrestled some brilliant matches this year. He hasn't even wrestled his first proper PPV title defense yet and people are getting fed up? Some people are never happy! Rollins is a great talent. Genuinely surprised by the hate.


Most people do like him, tbh. Some of it is trolls/re-joiners, some are haters, some hate the creative but still take it out on him anyway. All of those make up a small minority, though. Most folks know the talent he is.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Wynter said:


> Lord, these rejoiners are dedicated :clap
> 
> 
> Either way, we can all agree the talents on roster(maybe expect Brock) have to deal with fuckery. Some handle it better than others, but still fuckery :lol


+1


Although, I don't think Brock is immune all the time. 






I still can't believe that happened on the go home show to WM 31. I think Brock escapes most of this nonsense because he's not there on a regular basis.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Peter Venkman said:


> Can't believe the Rollins criticisms. The guy is a great cowardly heel, he's decent on the mic (he entertains me at least) and has wrestled some brilliant matches this year. He hasn't even wrestled his first proper PPV title defense yet and people are getting fed up? Some people are never happy! Rollins is a great talent. Genuinely surprised by the hate.


I don't hate Seth,  he's still one of my favorite current wreslters. Even though he's been holding the title for a short time, it doesn't negate the fact he's had the most TV time of any talent since the Shield break up. He's a bit overexposed at the moment. Though, that can easily be remedied with fresh booking and character development. He needs something new and exciting, because it's just him cutting 20 minute redundant promos, nearly wreslting the same matches with the same people until J&J help him win. And he's with the Authority who is really stale and two guys like Kane and Big Show who people want off their TV. 

They need to spice up his title run so it won't scream TRANSITIONAL!, yeah? His title reign will meaning nothing if they're just going to book him the same as he was before he got the belt.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Although, I don't think Brock is immune all the time.
> ...


Tbf, Brock happened to be in the ring with Roman, who had more times than not, got questionable to terrible booking throughout his singles run. He was fucked by association


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

Wynter said:


> I don't hate Seth, he's still one of my favorite current wreslters. Even though he's been holding the title for a short time, it doesn't negate the fact he's had the most TV time of any talent since the Shield break up. He's a bit overexposed at the moment. Though, that can easily be remedied with fresh booking and character development. He needs something new and exciting, because it's just him cutting 20 minute redundant promos, nearly wreslting the same matches with the same people until J&J help him win. And he's with the Authority who is really stale and two guys like *Kane and Big Show* :frown2:who people want off their TV.


Yeah, Kane + Big Show suck, but what's more heelish than siding with the two most hated dudes on the roster. Admittedly, I'd like to see them leave soon, though. Thing is, I'm proper excited for Seth's title run: I don't want people to write him off yet. I think it's going to be long. I can see him being the guy to drop it to Reigns when the time comes, and they need to establish Reigns first.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Peter Venkman said:


> Can't believe the Rollins criticisms. The guy is a great cowardly heel, he's decent on the mic (he entertains me at least) and has wrestled some brilliant matches this year. *He hasn't even wrestled his first proper PPV title defense yet and people are getting fed up?* Some people are never happy! Rollins is a great talent. Genuinely surprised by the hate.


Yep. 10 months of the same thing wears thin, especially if your weakest area(his mic work which is decent) gets pounded into your ears for over 20 minutes every week, coupled with his credibility getting siphoned at a gradual pace to the point where a duck faced model, that carries a selfie stick over his shoulder, is more vicious than him. I was more patient with him when he was Mr. MITB because at least shitty booking seems to get attached to whoever holds the briefcase. Now that he's the world champ, his booking has only gotten worse to the point where he can't beat a rookie fresh out of NXT without J(obber)&J(obber) Security out there helping him.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Earlier in this thread I was talking about how Seth Rollins hasn't really fully impressed me with his in ring work yet, and I saw this in the Match/DVD thread, talking about Chris Jericho and his in ring work:



Flux said:


> Always found Jericho very inconsistent and his greatest matches were always with great workers. Not saying he had to be carried because he definitely played his part in his best matches, but if there's one guy that encapsulates the cliche "it takes two to tango", it's him. Now I have the urge to watch his WM match with Christian, see if it holds up. brb


And this is pretty much how I feel about Rollins atm. :clap

And since I don't want to sound like a hater, I want to repeat that Rollins is one of my current favorites in the WWE main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Earlier in this thread I was talking about how Seth Rollins hasn't really fully impressed me with his in ring work yet, and I saw this in the Match/DVD thread, talking about Chris Jericho and his in ring work:
> 
> 
> And this is pretty much how I feel about Rollins atm. :clap
> ...


Outside of Bryan and maybe Cesaro, he's the best ring worker on the main roster atm.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Outside of Bryan and maybe Cesaro, he's the best ring worker on the main roster atm.


Oh I definitely agree man, I think he is top-5 for sure. I'd put those 2 and maybe Sheamus above him. But I am just saying that I think his in ring work is maybe little overhyped by some, as when I was taking a break from WWE from last October to December, I kept hearing that Rollins is putting on these PPV worthy matches every week & stuff. I think Rollins is great, but I wouldn't call him one of the best in the world or anything like that, like many do.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh I definitely agree man, I think he is top-5 for sure. I'd put those 2 and maybe Sheamus above him. But I am just saying that I think his in ring work is maybe little overhyped by some, as when I was taking a break from WWE from last October to December, I kept hearing that Rollins is putting on these PPV worthy matches every week & stuff. I think Rollins is great, but I wouldn't call him one of the best in the world or anything like that, like many do.


Ah, I don't compare guys in WWE to guys in Japan and whatnot. Two completely different promotions with two different philosophies. WWE workers unfortunately don't get to have the same amount of time in the ring and emphasis on matches like those in Japan do. Just look at Bryan. His matches in WWE, especially since he became a main eventer are nowhere near the level they were at in ROH. Anyway, I'd love to see Rollins work in Japan for a few months. Not gonna happen but I bet those would be some damn entertaining matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Ah, I don't compare guys in WWE to guys in Japan and whatnot. Two completely different promotions with two different philosophies. WWE workers unfortunately don't get to have the same amount of time in the ring and emphasis on matches like those in Japan do. Just look at Bryan. His matches in WWE, especially since he became a main eventer are nowhere near the level they were at in ROH. Anyway, I'd love to see Rollins work in Japan for a few months. Not gonna happen but I bet those would be some damn entertaining matches.


I don't really want to compare him to New Japan guys or anything like that, but for months I kept hearing how Rollins is putting on the best matches on the show & stuff like that. I took a break from September to December, but I always checked out Rollins matches, because everyone always hyped them so much. I don't think he has really had that many great matches (during his singles run) so far, and I'd say that only the Bryan match from February is really great. The Orton match from WM31 was pretty great, as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> I don't really want to compare him to New Japan guys or anything like that, but for months I kept hearing how Rollins is putting on the best matches on the show & stuff like that. I took a break from September to December, but I always checked out Rollins matches, because everyone always hyped them so much. I don't think he has really had that many great matches (during his singles run) so far, and I'd say that only the Bryan match from February is really great. The Orton match from WM31 was pretty great, as well.


Oh, I didn't see that. Sadly, I wouldn't say anyone is really having 'great' matches on the reg in WWE recently. Some good matches here and there, yes. But I don't think anyone has been killing it consistently, which is a shame because some of them are more then capable of doing just that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I wouldn't say anyone is really having 'great' matches on the reg in WWE recently. Some good matches here and there, yes. But I don't think anyone has been killing it consistently, which is a shame because some of them are more then capable of doing just that.


I kinda agree and kinda don't. As you probably could predict, I have been enjoying most of Daniel Bryan's matches since his return.  He is my pick for worker of the year so far. He hasn't been having as epic run as he did during summer of 2013, but I think he has had a bunch of ****+ matches this year already.

With Seth Rollins, there was just so much hype behind his in ring work, that I kinda felt disappointed when I checked out his stuff. I still enjoy watching him though. But I sadly feel like most of his matches in his title reign will be overbooked as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> I kinda agree and kinda don't. As you probably could predict, I have been enjoying most of Daniel Bryan's matches since his return.  He is my pick for worker of the year so far. He hasn't been having as epic run as he did during summer of 2013, but I think he has had a bunch of ****+ matches this year already.
> 
> With Seth Rollins, there was just so much hype behind his in ring work, that I kinda felt disappointed when I checked out his stuff. I still enjoy watching him though. But I sadly feel like most of his matches in his title reign will be overbooked as fuck.


Yeah, I love Bryan. But I don't feel like he or anyone else is having really good matches on the reg right now. They both (Rollins and Bryan) have had good matches here and there recently, but I don't think they've been consistent due to shit like over-booking matches, storylines getting in the way, time, and all of that stuff.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I love Bryan. But I don't feel like he or anyone else is having really good matches on the reg right now. They both (Rollins and Bryan) have had good matches here and there recently, but I don't think they've been consistent due to shit like over-booking matches, storylines getting in the way, time, and all of that stuff.


Oh that is for sure true. Most of Rollins' matches are overbooked as hell and Bryan doesn't get that much time these days. But if you asked me who has been the most consistent in having good/great matches this year in the WWE, I would pick Daniel Bryan. Kevin Owens is a good 2nd, I'd say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Oh that is for sure true. Most of Rollins' matches are overbooked as hell and Bryan doesn't get that much time these days. But if you asked me who has been the most consistent in having good/great matches this year in the WWE, I would pick Daniel Bryan. Kevin Owens is a good 2nd, I'd say.


I haven't really been impressed by anyone thus far as far as consistency goes. I was kinda disappointed by the WM ladder match. Thought it would be way better than it turned out. Sadly, I don't know how much longer they will keep the title on Bryan if he is going to miss more time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I haven't really been impressed by anyone thus far as far as consistency goes. I was kinda disappointed by the WM ladder match. Thought it would be way better than it turned out. Sadly, I don't know how much longer they will keep the title on Bryan if he is going to miss more time.


I think WWE has had a great start for the year, in terms of great matches & shit like that. My WWE MOTYC list has 11 matches in it atm & 5 of them are Daniel Bryan matches. Including the ladder match. I really liked it, especially since I had really low expectations going into it. Not the best multi-man ladder match ever, but definitely not the worst either. And no idea about if they will strip Bryan of the title or not. I think they want to keep the belt on him, as he is pretty much the only one atm who can bring some prestige back to it. Hoping that his injury isn't that big of a deal, and he can continue his reign as champ, especially since it has had a good start already. That match vs. Ziggler the RAW after Mania rocked. My 2nd favorite main roster match of the year so far.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

MMOQ said:


> T*he majority of the viewing audience disagrees with you.*
> 
> The verdict is in on both Rollins and Reigns: both massive flops with no potential star power who are undeserving of their spot on the card.


Link?


----------

